# [ATI] Rilasciati i nuovi driver!

## shogun_panda

Come riportato su Ziobudda, PlayLinux, e Rage3D.com, uno sviluppatore della ATI ha ufficiosamente annunciato che i nuovi driver ATI per Linux, versione 8.08, verranno rilasciati il Lunedì 17 Gennaio... SBAV SBAV!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Finalmente un supporto decente per AMD64 e XOrg 6.8!   :Razz: 

Eccovi il link http://rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333446174&postcount=479

Speriamo bene!

----------

## luna80

bella notizia, magari riuscirò a sfruttare un pò di più la mia radeon 9700 (xorg 6.8 ) come si deve!

al momento:

```
$glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: No

```

e

```
$glxgears

1585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.000 FPS

1703 frames in 5.0 seconds = 340.600 FPS

1589 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.800 FPS

1702 frames in 5.0 seconds = 340.400 FPS

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie per l'info shogun_panda!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $glxinfo | grep rendering
> 
> ...

 

A me, 9800+xorg-6.8.0, crashano in modo brutale.

----------

## mouser

Speriamo bene. Io sono riuscito ad attivare il DirectRendering sulla mia 9000Mobility e a fare andare quake3 ad una velocita' ottima, ma se dovessi reinstallare da capo il pc, credo che avrei un forte senso di nausea quando devo configurare la ATI  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ministers

speriamo sia un passo in avanti, e speriamo soprattutto che escano davvero sti driver  :Smile: 

----------

## BikE

Per ora :

```

Mon Jan 17 19:37:32 CET 2005

```

di driver non se ne vedono....

Qualcuno sa nulla?  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## luna80

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Per ora :
> 
> ```
> 
> Mon Jan 17 19:37:32 CET 2005
> ...

 

sul sito della ati c'era la possiblitâ di farsi mandare un mail quando vi era il rilascio dei driver e per adesso non mi è arrivato niente  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> sul sito della ati c'era la possiblitâ di farsi mandare un mail quando vi era il rilascio dei driver e per adesso non mi è arrivato niente 

 

Io c'ho rinunciato  :Crying or Very sad:  fortuna che la mia 8500 va con i driver open.

----------

## lavish

Ma dai... ancora ci credete ai driver?

Che la ATI si vergogni

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33795689

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250647

Avevo comprato una radeon 9200 felicemente sostituita da una nvidia fx 5200.

IL comportamento di ATI mi ha disgustato... io non tollero di essere preso per i fondelli da un'azienda che si ritiene seria!!! 

da aprile 2004 ad oggi in ordine cronologico: 

"...driver per amd64 usciranno entro breve...."

"...nuovi driver con supporto amd64 usciranno quest'estate!"

"...driver per amd64 usciranno entro dicembre!"

"..a causa di certe pratiche burocratiche abbiamo problemi a caricare  i driver sul server...."

"...scusate il ritardo ma abbiamo i driver pronti che finalmente pubblicheremo lunedi'...."

E scommetto che la lista e' destinata a crescere....

Che schifo!

----------

## TwoMinds

...controllato ora: ATI driver rilasciati... Xorg 6.8... Linux_x86 e x86_64... aspettando l'ebuild...

----------

## lavish

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ...controllato ora: ATI driver rilasciati... Xorg 6.8... Linux_x86 e x86_64... aspettando l'ebuild...

 

WOW! Ottimo sono contento per voi! Quello che ho scritto prima vale comunque  :Wink:  Un anno di "presa in giro" non si digerisce facilmente  :Very Happy: 

Ora sono curioso di sapere un po' le prestazioni di questi drivers!

/me felice di essere stato smentito per la prima volta da ATI!  :Very Happy: 

<EDIT> 

ebuild! => http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333458458&postcount=848

----------

## xoen

Io ho una NVidia GeForce 2 MX 400...quindi non c'entro *nulla*...

...Ma c'è anche questo post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281202

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Io ho una NVidia GeForce 2 MX 400...quindi non c'entro *nulla*...
> 
> ...Ma c'è anche questo post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281202

 

IMHO? duplicato inutile...

----------

## lxnay

adesso voglio....semplicemente....vedere i benchmark

----------

## Ministers

cavolo, speriamo che abbiano prestazioni migliori dei precedenti, in ogni caso è una buona notizia  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Ministers

----------

## shogun_panda

Ragazzi, per rendere la cosa piu' visibile agli altri, ho cambiato il titolo del thread.

Spero di aver fatto cosa gradita!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ciriciao!

----------

## xoen

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Ragazzi, per rendere la cosa piu' visibile agli altri, ho cambiato il titolo del thread.
> 
> Spero di aver fatto cosa gradita!    

 

Hai fatto benissimo, te l'avrei detto, però ho pensato che forse sarei sembrato scortese.

----------

## skakz

non ho ben capito se questi driver sono per > 8500 o < 8500

io ho una ati radeon 7500 ma non uso gli ati-drivers.

ho compilato tutto nel kernel e uso l'implementazione OpenGL di xorg.

----------

## quantumwire

E per la Sapphire 7000?

E' una delle ultime prodotta anche in versione PCI (Universal PCI)... l'ho comperata per rinfrescare il mio vecchio ma sempre attivo Pentium (I) 233 Mhz. I driver open sono al limite della pietosita' nel caso di bzflag mentre per xscreensaver ed mplayer non c'e' male.

----------

## otaku

appena finito di upgradare tutto (una Radeon 9200se su xorg 6.8 e kernel 2.6) e sembra funzionare tutto alla perfezione, arrivando a +/- 700 fbs con glxgears, attendo domani mattina per verificare eventuali crash di X  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

@otaku: ed il directrendering come va? E' sveglio o dorme sogni tranquilli?  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

era oraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

è da stamattina che aspetto!!!!!!

(cioè è da un pezzo che aspetto, ma oggi l'attesa ha raggiunto il culmine!)

li provo subitoooooooooo

edit:procurato ebuild di fortuna per l'installazione 

(troppo presto per bugs.gentoo.org)

installo il nuovo xorg e provo...

o la va o mi compro una 5700ultra nvidia!

----------

## otaku

 *mouser wrote:*   

> @otaku: ed il directrendering come va? E' sveglio o dorme sogni tranquilli? 

 

```
$ glxinfo | grep -i render

direct rendering: Yes
```

sveglio e pimpante  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

hmmmm interessante.

Questo driver funzia anche con le 9000 Mobility, vero????

L'idea mi sgrufola non poco  :Laughing: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

O_o

ok nn è l'evento dell'anno (forse per qualcuno si)

ma era attessisimo sto driver..provalo no  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Questo driver funzia anche con le 9000 Mobility, vero????

 

da http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.8.25.html

```
The ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI MOBILITY™ products:

MOBILITY™ RADEON™ X700

MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 9800

MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 9600

MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 9200

MOBILITY™ RADEON™ 9000
```

----------

## mouser

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> O_o
> 
> ok nn è l'evento dell'anno (forse per qualcuno si)
> 
> ma era attessisimo sto driver..provalo no 

 

E ti diro: probabilmente la prossima volta che avro' turno di notte lo provero'!

Sono un po' restio perche' l'ultima volta che ho avuto a che fare con gli ati-drivers (e compagnia bella, open, ecc.) ho crepato seriamente a testate il muro di camera mia. Doverci rimettere le mani... hmmm, sicuramente mi farebbe comodo poter andare in bagno senza cambiare stanza, ma non so i miei genitori quanto possano essere felici.

lollate a parte; sono curioso ma prevenuto.... insomma ho voglia di provarlo ma devo valutare bene la mia situazione: peggio di cosi' non so come mi possa andare (bhe, il DirectRendering e' on, gioco a quake3 egregiamente, ma mi sono oramai dimenticato di switchare da interfaccia grafica a console, o da console a console: com'era??? Ctrl+Alt+F1? Non lo posso usare da cosi' tanto tempo che fatico a ricordarmi gli shortcut  :Laughing:  ), al massimo non mi parte piu' X.

----------

## luna80

ehm ehm   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  , come si fa a installare i nuovi dirver? io ho sempre e solo usato emerge ed il portage per il momento...

grazie

----------

## mouser

Dovrebbe essere sufficiente un

```

# emerge --update ati-drivers

```

Ma io, quando si tratta di cosine un po' delicate (come queste, o X.org) preferisco separare i due comandi

```

# emerge unmerge ati-drivers

# emerge -av ati-drivers

```

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Dovrebbe essere sufficiente un
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --update ati-drivers
> ...

 

ah ok grazie mille, credevo non fossero nel portage i driver aggiornati!

cmq io i driver ati non li avevo ancora installati aspettando quelli nuovi, quindi ho fatto un

```
 # emerge -pv ati-drivers
```

e mi vuole fare installare anche xorg6.7.0-r3; io questo non lo voglio, io ho già xorg 6.8 e voglio tenermelo...

cosa devo fare?

----------

## mouser

AAAAALLLLTTTTT

Ho detto una vaccata  :Laughing: 

I driver ATI nuovi non sono ancora in portage.

Puoi scaricare l'ebuild (vedi qualche post fa), copiarlo in /usr/portage/media-apps

e poi dare

```

# ebuild /usr/portage/media-apps/ati-drivers.ebuild digest

# emerge ati-drivers

```

Cosi' ci metti quelli nuovi.

Per tenerti lo xorg 6.8 puoi dare un

```

# emerge --pretend ati-drivers

```

Cosi' vedi tutte le dipendenze che ti vuole installare, poi le dai una a una a manina con il parametro --nodeps

```

# emerge --nodeps ati-drivers

```

Scusa per l'errore di prima

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

> AAAAALLLLTTTTT
> 
> Ho detto una vaccata 
> 
> I driver ATI nuovi non sono ancora in portage.
> ...

 

no problem per l'errore, figurati!!!...mi sembrava strano che i nuovi driver fossero già nel portage...

non lo faccio adesso visto che vorrei prendermi il mio tempo (in caso di complicazioni)  e tra poco si va al lavoro...stasera provo!

grazie ancora

----------

## luna80

non ce l'ho fatta, ho provato subito, ho fatto quando mi hai detto...e...

```
# emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

!!! ERROR: media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 273, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

sono di nuovo a piedi...

----------

## luna80

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non ce l'ho fatta, ho provato subito, ho fatto quando mi hai detto...e...
> 
> ```
> # emerge ati-drivers
> 
> ...

 

risolto con un emerge sync

----------

## cagnaluia

allora:

1. un bel emerge sync

(2. un bel emerge portage) 

3. trovare l'ebuild... dove? copiarlo e installarlo

4. emerge ati-drivers

siamo apposto?

----------

## luna80

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. trovare l'ebuild... dove? copiarlo e installarlo
> 
> 

 

l'ebuil è qui, lo ha gentilmente postato lavish in uno dei post precedenti

per gli altri passaggi forse è meglio che ti rispondano anche gli altri, io stamattina ho fatto un pò di fretta (   :Rolling Eyes:  ) e forse l'emerge sync era solo un caso specifico (io uso kernel 2.6.10-r4, xorg 6.8 ), per finire l'accelerazione non andava e devo vedere stasera con calma il perchè

----------

## cagnaluia

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *cagnaluia wrote:*   
> 
> 3. trovare l'ebuild... dove? copiarlo e installarlo
> 
>  
> ...

 

beh... grazie. ma ha fatto tutto in automatico!  :Wink: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ok.. come abilit il "direct rendering" ???

----------

## cagnaluia

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> ok.. come abilit il "direct rendering" ???

 

ok, ho sistemato qualcosa:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "Default Layout"
> ...

 

potrebbe servire per spunto a qualcuno..

così funziona.. ho provato Quake3 in hardware rendering.. gira bene.. anche se nn molto veloce.. sicuramente ci sono altre impostazioni da sistemare che ora come ora ignoro!

----------

## luna80

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> potrebbe servire per spunto a qualcuno..
> 
> 

 

io lo userò, grazie mille!...hai cambiato qualcosa nel kernel? agp? dri?...

----------

## cagnaluia

il kernel nn lho toccato, no..

----------

## X-Drum

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> era oraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> è da stamattina che aspetto!!!!!!
> 
> (cioè è da un pezzo che aspetto, ma oggi l'attesa ha raggiunto il culmine!)
> ...

 

ok, provati!!!!

mi compro una 5700ultra ma loooooooooool  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

sono stato su per nulla stanotte, potevo andare a dormire prima bah

----------

## [hammerfall]

non dimenticatevi di dare

```
# opengl-update ati
```

tra l'altro io per potere usare questi driver con la mia 9000 mobile devo disabilitare il dri dal kernel altrimenti non va un caz  :Wink: 

----------

## skakz

io non ho ancora capito se la mia ati radeon 7500 è supportata da questi driver.

da quello che ricordo gli ati-drivers sono solo per le schede più nuove della 8500

ma dal sito si legge:

```

Q2: Which ATI graphics cards can use this driver?

A2: The ATI Proprietary Linux driver currently supports RADEON 8500 and later AGP or PCI Express graphics products, as well as FireGL 8700 and later products. We do not currently plan to include support for any products earlier than this. Drivers for earlier products should already be available from the DRI Project or Utah-GLX project.

```

supports RADEON 8500 and later AGP or PCI Express graphics...

quindi >=8500

Comunque ho dato un

```

emerge ati-drivers   (ati-drivers-8.8.25)

```

e

```

opengl-update ati  (dal momento che usavo le OpenGL di xorg)

```

ho sostituito il Drivers "radeon" con "fglrx" nel mio xorg.xonf

naturalmente startx fallisce con un errore del tipo "no screen found"

e se provo a caricare il modulo a mano mi restituisce l'errore:

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r5/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

```

da cui presuppongo che la mia scheda non è supportata da questi driver..giusto?    :Sad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

prova un fglrxconfig.....

----------

## Ministers

non mi pare sia stato detto, cmq i driver sono in portage

Ministers

----------

## luna80

 *Ministers wrote:*   

> non mi pare sia stato detto, cmq i driver sono in portage
> 
> Ministers

 

io stamattina avevo provato e non erano in portage...  :Rolling Eyes: 

possibile che gli han messi dopo? boh

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io stamattina avevo provato e non erano in portage... 
> 
> possibile che gli han messi dopo? boh

 

Si, eccoli. Al prossimo "emerge sync" te li troverai.

----------

## skakz

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> prova un fglrxconfig.....

 

sempre lo stesso errore...

EE device not found

a questo punto credo che la 7500 non è supportata...

voi che dite?

----------

## emix

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> a questo punto credo che la 7500 non è supportata...
> 
> voi che dite?

 

Si, confermo. I driver ATI supportano tutte le Radeon >=8500. Mi spiace  :Crying or Very sad: 

Inoltre basta che vai sul sito ATI e nelle Release Notes dei driver trovi i modelli supportati.

----------

## kaylord

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> non dimenticatevi di dare
> 
> ```
> # opengl-update ati
> ```
> ...

 

Raga scusate la noobyness ma in sto post mi sono un pò perso l'ordine delle cose da verificare/fare/scaricare per l'installazione di questi benedetti e attesi driverz.

Qualche martire ha la pazienza di aprire un post o fare della documentazione a proposito, seguendo gli eventuali check da effettuare prima dell'installazione? Del tipo....

emerge sync, visto che i drivers sono in portage da stamattina, tipo...

quindi emergiare ati-drivers

lanciare il configuratore

controllare tal file di configurazione

ecc. ecc.

Son certo che la cosa sarebbe moltissimo graditissima, e non solo da me! 

 :Very Happy: 

Bye e grassie...

----------

## realthing

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> [a questo punto credo che la 7500 non è supportata...
> 
> voi che dite?

 

Che per la 7500 non ti servono. I driver drm forniti con X.org fanno tutto ciò che ti serve, accelerazione 3d compresa. I driver closed servono sopratutto a chi ha delle schede recenti (>= 9200 credo) per le quali i drm di X.org non forniscono il direct rendering.

----------

## realthing

 *kaylord wrote:*   

> [Qualche martire ha la pazienza di aprire un post o fare della documentazione a proposito

 

E' sufficiente seguire une delle tante guide per i driver ATI presenti nella documentazione Gentoo, ad esempio

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

In fondo, è cambiata solo la versione dei driver che ora è più recente, la procedure di installazione è la stessa    :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## skakz

 *realthing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che per la 7500 non ti servono. I driver drm forniti con X.org fanno tutto ciò che ti serve, accelerazione 3d compresa. I driver closed servono sopratutto a chi ha delle schede recenti (>= 9200 credo) per le quali i drm di X.org non forniscono il direct rendering.

 

infatti io ho il dri enabled con le opengl di xorg e i moduli compilati nel kernel,però pensavo fosse meglio usare i driver proprietari..

----------

## kaylord

 *realthing wrote:*   

>  *kaylord wrote:*   [Qualche martire ha la pazienza di aprire un post o fare della documentazione a proposito 
> 
> E' sufficiente seguire une delle tante guide per i driver ATI presenti nella documentazione Gentoo, ad esempio
> 
> http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html
> ...

 

Premesso che ancora non ho provato, perché qualcuno parlava di emerge "selettivo" per evitare che venissero installati coi drivers ATI anche Xorg 6.7? In fondo coi drivers nuovi Xorg 6.7 non dovrebbe più essere una dipendenza, nevvero?

----------

## luna80

a me non vanno!!!!!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

perchè???????

uffa, eppure /var/log/Xorg.0.log non riporta EE (qualche WW si...), non posso postare il log perchè non è su questo pc cmq l'errore finale è:

```

(WW fglrx(0): Failed to set up write.combining range (0xd8700000,0xad000)

...

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11. Server aborting

```

dmesg non da nessun errore, tutto ok!

(ho un kernel 2.6.10-r4, xrg 6.8, ati radeon mobility 9700 )

qualche idea?

----------

## abaddon83

io quando li emergo non riesco a creare il modulo glfx ... di errori sembra che non ci siano, ma se faccio modprobe dice che il modulo non esiste -_-     allegria...

 oh saranno anche nuovi sti driver ma restano dei gran bastardi nell'installazione...

----------

## luna80

ho rimeso su i miei vecchi "ati" e son tornata in X,...vi posto il mio log di xorg (log dei nuovi driver ati)

```
$ more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux acertm 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 #35 SMP Tue Jan 18 19:52:54 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 26 December 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 18 20:05:16 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "5"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x800000b0, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1025,0051 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1025,0051 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1025,0051 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3581 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1025,0051 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,1653 card 1025,0051 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:06:0: chip 1217,7223 card 4401,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:1: chip 1217,7223 card 4c01,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:06:2: chip 1217,7110 card 1025,0051 rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:06:3: chip 1217,7223 card 5001,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:07:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,0051 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,11), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd07fffff (0x600000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:6:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0300000 - 0xd03fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:6:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0500000 - 0xd05fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 11: bridge is at (2:6:3), (2,11,14), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   FireGL - (RV250 4964), FireGL - (RV250 4965),

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY FireGL - (M9 4C65),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66), RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67),

   RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960), RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961),

   RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

   RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

   RADEON - (R200 5154), RADEON - (R200 5155),

   RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

   RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON - (R300 4145), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   FireGL - (R350 414B), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), FireGL - (RV350 4155), FireGL - (RV350 4156),

   FireGL - (RV350 4157), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON - (RV370 5B61), RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62),

   RADEON - (RV370 5B63), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   FireGL - (RV370 5B66), FireGL - (RV370 5B67),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5462), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5463),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5465),

   MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5466), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5467),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), RADEON - (RV380 3E51),

   RADEON - (RV380 3E52), RADEON - (RV380 3E53),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), FireGL - (RV380 3E55),

   FireGL - (RV380 3E56), FireGL - (RV380 3E57),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3151),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3153),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200* (M24 3154), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3155),

   MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3156), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3157),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   FireGL -* (R423 5552), MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F),

   RADEON - (RV410 5E52), RADEON - (RV410 5E53), RADEON - (RV410 5E55),

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x821e2d0

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50)" (Chipset = 0x4e50)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x0051)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd8000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd0100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: IDT                     

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1400x1050

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1400x1050 (pitch 1408)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.9 kHz, 61.8 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  108.00  1400 1448 1560 1640  1050 1051 1054 1065

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000702

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x1fffffff (0x1ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd0210000 - 0xd0213fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0218000 - 0xd02187ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0217000 - 0xd0217fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0214000 - 0xd0214fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0200000 - 0xd020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000800 - 0xd00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000c00 - 0xd0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x20000000 - 0x200003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xd0100000 - 0xd010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd87ad000 (size=0x07853000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe12c4000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe12c4000 to 0xb7d48000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.8.25

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jan 14 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.9-gentoo-r13

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd0100000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000217 bridge: 0x8086/0x3580

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000314

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000314)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe9481000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x007ad000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8000000, size: 0x7ad000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8400000, size: 0x3ad000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8600000, size: 0x1ad000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8700000, size: 0xad000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd8780000, size: 0x2d000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd87a0000, size: 0xd000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xd87a8000, size: 0x5000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87ac000,0x1000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a8000,0x5000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd87a0000,0xd000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8780000,0x2d000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8700000,0xad000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8600000,0x1ad000)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd8400000,0x3ad000)

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x7ad000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,1429)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1056)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1408 x 365

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "NvAGP" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      22 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

grazie a chi magari da darmi una mano...

----------

## BikE

Mi attacco a questo post per evitare di aprirne un altro.....

Io ho provato a mettere le opzioni

```

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true" 

```

solo che il log di xorg restituisce

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

```

E' una radeon 9200 SE, i valori di glxgears sono questi:

```

3358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 671.600 FPS

4029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.800 FPS

4030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 806.000 FPS

4029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.800 FPS

```

E' possibile che quelle opzioni non vadano bene per la 9200???

Qualcuno ha gli stessi problemi?

----------

## maranik

Bah, installati e provati. La solita m***a! L'unica cosa e' il supporto a xorg e x86_64, per il resto sono peggio di prima. Prestazioni pessime!

----------

## SonOfTheStage

 *BikE wrote:*   

>  <snip>
> 
> Io ho provato a mettere le opzioni
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se non ricordo male quelle opzioni sono utilizzati dal driver radeon utilizzato da xorg, per capirci..quello che sfrutta il DRI integrato nel kernel.  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

nessuno ha qualche idea per il mio problema?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> nessuno ha qualche idea per il mio problema? 

 

Prova a postare la parte relativa alla scheda video di xorg.conf.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (WW fglrx(0): Failed to set up write.combining range (0xd8700000,0xad000)
> ...

 

non hai l' MTRR abilitato nel kernel, oppure se è abilitato nel kernel non è stato inizializzato correttamente in fase di boot... controlla in dmesg se hai qualche problema con l'MTRR:

dmesg | grep mtrr

----------

## luna80

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a postare la parte relativa alla scheda video di xorg.conf.

 

eccola

```

   Identifier  "Card0"

   #Driver      "ati"

   Driver       "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

```

----------

## luna80

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non hai l' MTRR abilitato nel kernel, oppure se è abilitato nel kernel non è stato inizializzato correttamente in fase di boot... controlla in dmesg se hai qualche problema con l'MTRR:
> 
> dmesg | grep mtrr

 

si, l'MTRR è abilitato! ora sono un pò di fretta dopo guardo per il dmesg,

grazie

----------

## emix

Prova ad aggiungere nel file di configurazione:

```
# === misc DRI settings ===

        Option          "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr
```

----------

## [hammerfall]

Ho appena emergiato i driver, pero' una cosa mi ha lasciato perplesso: dopo aver scompattato i sorgenti, l'ebuild ha applicato una patch per i kernel 2.6.10 quando io uso un 2.6.9. Il path dei sorgenti del kernel era corretto, cosa che si deduceva anche dal fatto che i moduli compilati sono stati poi installati nella  cartella corretta per il 2.6.9.   :Shocked: 

----------

## emix

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

> Ho appena emergiato i driver, pero' una cosa mi ha lasciato perplesso: dopo aver scompattato i sorgenti, l'ebuild ha applicato una patch per i kernel 2.6.10 quando io uso un 2.6.9.

 

E' normale, ho visto l'ebuild e la patch viene applicata a tutti i sorgenti del ramo 2.6.

----------

## luna80

 *emix wrote:*   

> Prova ad aggiungere nel file di configurazione:
> 
> ```
> # === misc DRI settings ===
> 
> ...

 

non va neppure così!

```
$ dmesg ¦ grep mtrr

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x400000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

```

----------

## luna80

grazie mille ,ora funziona, ho provato rigenerare un xorg.conf con fglrxconfig ed ora va.

ora guarderò che cavolo c'è di diverso dal primo file al secondo!

grazie mille...ora mi godo la mia "nuova" radeon!   :Very Happy: 

cmq l'errore dell'MTRR me lo da ancora, come posso fare per risolverlo?Last edited by luna80 on Wed Jan 19, 2005 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## luna80

non so se avete mai notato questa cosa...per me abbastanza curiosa...

se fate partire glxgears e poi lo nascondete dietro la finestra del terminale avrete un incremento pauroso dei FPS

nel mio caso (all'inizio davanti, poi dietro e poi di nuova davanti)

```
$ glxgears                

5333 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1066.600 FPS

7193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1438.600 FPS

7194 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1438.800 FPS

7193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1438.600 FPS

11980 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2396.000 FPS

23023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4604.600 FPS

23022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4604.400 FPS

23029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4605.800 FPS

23028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4605.600 FPS

12625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2525.000 FPS

7162 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1432.400 FPS

```

la cosa IO me la spiego così:

se glxgears ha il fuoco usa più memoria per visualizzare tutti i frames mentre se non ha il fuoco (nascosto dietro il terminale) non fa refresh e quindi ha più memoria a disposizione.

...allo stesso tempo la cosa non mi convince molto però perchè mi chiedo: è vero che non fa refresh se è nascosto?

qualcuno che ne sa di più può smentire o confermare la mia ipotesi? son curiosa!

spero che questo post non sia troppo "fuori luogo"...

----------

## nick_spacca

non so dirti molto, semplicemente questo dimostra la scarsissima affidabilita' di un programma come glxgears....

E comunque questi driver mi sembra siano veramente pessimi se consideri che con la mia radeon 9200 ed i driver 3.9.0 facevo ~1700...(tenendo sempre conto di quanto detto poc'anzi  :Wink:  )

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq l'errore dell'MTRR me lo da ancora, come posso fare per risolverlo?

 

Ciao, ho avuto anche io il tuo problema tempo fa e l'ho risolto seguendo questa guida: http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=33736241

In sostanza il driver sbaglia a riconoscele la quantita' di memoria montata sulla scheda e quindi per rimediare ne alloca il minimo consentito 32M se non ricordo male.

Seguendo quella guida mi sono fatto uno scriptino che lancio all'avvio e che mette una pezza a questa cosa. Onestamente non saperei dirti se il problema persiste con i nuovi driver pero' a me non da problemi di sorta quindi nel dubbio lo lascio.

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

echo "base=0xf00000000 size=0x4000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr
```

Leggi la guida prima di usarlo perche' i valori usati sono relativi alla mia scheda video e potrebbero cambiare per la tua. 

Sostanzialmente lo script disabilita l'mtrr relativo alla tua scheda e poi lo riabilita forzando la dimensione della memoria a un valore che tu gli passi (nel mio caso 64Mb)

----------

## luna80

 *[hammerfall] wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> cmq l'errore dell'MTRR me lo da ancora, come posso fare per risolverlo? 
> 
> Ciao, ho avuto anche io il tuo problema tempo fa e l'ho risolto seguendo questa guida: http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=33736241
> ...

 

risolto! grazie!!!!

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Allora, dopo un'ora di smanettamenti varii ero riuscito a fare andare il DR anche da comune mortale, chiudo il piccio e riaccendo il giorno dopo... il DR e' attivo solo da root. Niente da fare per i comuni mortali. Qualche idea?

----------

## Wise

nel file xorg.conf ci deve essere una sezione che dice a quali utenti dare la possibilità di utilizare il DR....

tipo

```

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

```

questo dovrebbe ativarlo per tutti gli utenti...

se decomenti le 2 righe sotto andrà solo per gli utenti del gruppo 100...

----------

## sam75

Ho uno strano problema con i driver fglx:

Se faccio partire X come utente normale, l'accelerazione 3d funziona. Poi esco da X, riavvio X e... perdo l'accelerazione 3d (verificato con glxinfo).

Chedo sia un prob dell'agp in fase di inizializzazione.

Il caricamento dei moduli all'avvio e' ok (ho disabilitato via-agp e radeon, aggiungendo fglx).

Faccio ulteriori ricerche e se trovo qualcosa posto qui. Se qualcuno ha qualche idea...

A proposito, quando switcho a console (CTRL+ALT+F2), e rientro in X (ALT+F7) trovo il desktop irrimediabilmante corrotto, e devo per forza uscire (perdendo cosi' il 3d).

ciao

----------

## BikE

 *sam75 wrote:*   

> Ho uno strano problema con i driver fglx:
> 
> Se faccio partire X come utente normale, l'accelerazione 3d funziona. Poi esco da X, riavvio X e... perdo l'accelerazione 3d (verificato con glxinfo).
> 
> Chedo sia un prob dell'agp in fase di inizializzazione.
> ...

 

Leva agpgart da /etc/modules.autoloaded/kernel-quellochee' e non caricarlo...

Anche io ho avuto quel problema... prova

----------

## sam75

 *Quote:*   

> Leva agpgart da /etc/modules.autoloaded/kernel-quellochee' e non caricarlo... 

 

 e' proprio quello che ho detto di aver fatto...ho messo un # davanti al nome del modulo in  /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

ciao

----------

## BikE

Un conto e' via-agp, un conto e' agpgart

----------

## zilog80

io ho installato il tutto x parte ma quando avvio una applicazione che usa opengl X si resetta ... 

qualcuno soffre dello stesso problema?  :Sad: 

----------

## sam75

@ BikE

 *Quote:*   

> Un conto e' via-agp, un conto e' agpgart

 

via-agp e' il modulo che gestiva l'AGP per la mia scheda madre (con chipset Via KT133A), comunque il problema me lo da con i seguenti moduli caricati:

```

# via-agp

# radeon

fglrx

usbcore

usbmouse

usbhid

uhci-hcd

usblp

```

Le differenze tra i 2 log sono:

Questo funziona...

```

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000207 bridge: 0x1106/0x0305

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000304

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000304)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v2.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xde101000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

```

Poi esco da X, lo riavvio, e mi disabilita DRI, con il seguente log:

```

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xd9ecb000 at 0xb7cf2000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Ho trovato alcuni messaggi sul forum della Debian, ma

vedro' di risolvere il problema Lunedi'

ciao

----------

## RockSteady

ok io c sono riuscito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## RockSteady

RENDERING

```
{rocksteady@bboy}[rocksteady]*17:45:50* $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

{rocksteady@bboy}[rocksteady]*17:45:58* $

```

FPS

```
20559 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4111.800 FPS

23912 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4782.400 FPS

23891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4778.200 FPS

23983 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4796.600 FPS

23918 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4783.600 FPS

{rocksteady@bboy}[rocksteady]*17:48:16* $

```

ATI RADEON 9000 MOBILITY   :Laughing: 

----------

## sam75

@ RockSteady

Se vuoi illuminare anche noi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Altrimenti rimane un post inutile. :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## RockSteady

ciao sam

non ho fatto nulla in + di quello che e gia stato detto in questo post  :Smile: 

ricompilato il kernel seguendo l'ottima guida che ce in tips&trick

emerso i nuovi driver ati ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1.ebuild  opengl-update ati et voilà   :Laughing: 

----------

## BikE

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> RENDERING
> 
> FPS
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E' inutile che continuate a postare risultati con la finestra minimizzata o nascosta, perche' sarebbero molto relativi.... cercate di lasciarla normale quella finestra eh....  :Wink: 

----------

## Bengio

@BikE

Perchè sei così riluttante a credere che una ATI dia quei risultati?  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## [hammerfall]

pure io ho una 9000 mobile con p4 2Ghz e con gli stessi drivers faccio 900fps quindi mi sa che era davvero minimizzata la finestrella   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BikE

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> @BikE
> 
> Perchè sei così riluttante a credere che una ATI dia quei risultati?    
> 
> Salut,
> ...

 

hihihih   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bengio

Dopo diversi tentativi ci sono riuscito (ad installare gli ati-drivers) e posto i risultati di glxgears:

```
bengio@black (0 bytes) /home/bengio $ glxgears

3027 frames in 5.0 seconds = 605.400 FPS

3442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 688.400 FPS

3519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 703.800 FPS

3505 frames in 5.0 seconds = 701.000 FPS

Pipe rotta

bengio@black (0 bytes) /home/bengio $ su

```

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## BikE

Mi allaccio a questo thread per non aprirne uno nuovo..... 

Io non ho problemi con il DRI con il mio caro wmaker, ma provando con kde non va... e mi dice

```

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Ora questo dovrebbe dirmelo quando non carico glx... ma non e' cosi'....

Noto inoltre che il modulo fglrx viene caricato ma non viene usato da nessuno.... qualche idea  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## mbutomax

Strano.... io questo errore lo ricevevo prima, quando i driver vecchi non funzionavano.

E comuque uscendo e startando un altro WM non fa una piega.

Non e' che hai il composite che parte??? Io l'ho dovuto disabilitare per far si che il nuovo driver non avesse problemi.

----------

## RockSteady

bike non volevo fare lò sborone con quei risultati

900 FPS con finestra normale

----------

## GiorgiOLO

Mi dispiace ma nn riesco

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3.ebuild digest

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< fglrx_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.i386.rpm

<<< fglrx64_6_8_0-8.8.25-1.x86_64.rpm

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< ChangeLog

<<< metadata.xml

<<< ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.9.0.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.11.1.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.12.0.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.14.1.ebuild

<<< ati-drivers-3.14.6.ebuild

<<< files/09ati

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-get-page.patch

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.9.0

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-amd-adv-spec-fix.patch

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-iminor.patch

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-fix-deprecated.patch

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-makefile.patch

<<< files/fglrx-2.6-vmalloc-vmaddr.patch

<<< files/3.2.5-linux-2.6.0-test6-mm.patch

<<< files/fglrx-3.2.8-fix-amd-adv-spec.patch

<<< files/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.9.0-r1

<<< files/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

<<< files/fglrx-3.9.0-regparm.patch

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.11.1

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.12.0

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.14.1

<<< files/digest-ati-drivers-3.14.6

<<< files/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

>>> Computed message digests.

# emerge -s ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 3.14.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,124 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

*  media-video/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 3.14.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,124 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

```

in cosa sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con

```
# echo "ati-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -p ati-drivers
```

----------

## GiorgiOLO

niente

```
# echo "ati-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -p ati-drivers 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0-r3 [6.8.0-r4]

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-3.14.6
```

----------

## luna80

 *GiorgiOLO wrote:*   

> niente
> 
> ```
> # echo "ati-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

prova altrimenti direttamente a fare un

```
emerge sync
```

e poi dovrebbe andarti.

cmq se non sbaglio ti aggiornerà anche xorg perchè i nuovi ati driver vogliono 

>= x11-base/xorg-x11 - 6.8.0, quindi ci metterà un pò credo.

ciao

----------

## emix

 *GiorgiOLO wrote:*   

> niente
> 
> ```
> # echo "ati-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

In realtà dovrebbe essere un

```
# echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emix wrote:*   

> In realtà dovrebbe essere un
> 
> ```
> # echo "media-video/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Ha ragione emix mi sono sbagliato a mettere la categoria

----------

## n3m0

 *otaku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> The ATI Proprietary Linux driver is designed to support the following ATI MOBILITY products:
> 
> ...

 

Cioe' fatemi capire. Io sto per prendere un notebook con ATI Mob 9700, già rassegnato del fatto che dei driver decenti me li scordo.

Poi che faccio, leggo sto thread e inizio a percepire che gli ATI drivers supportano anche le Mob...

E poi cosa leggo? Quello che da me chiamerebbero "un pariamento addosso" bello e buono.

Supporta solo tutte le Mob > 9000 con la seconda cifra pari?

Ma stamme pazzianno?

Bah!

----------

## mbutomax

@GiorgiOLO

Quelli nuovi non sono i 3.14, ma questi:

media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3

(anche se io ho gli r1 e non ho messo gli r3).

C'e' anche da dire che ho tutto con ~x86

@N3mo

Tranquillo ho una 9700 e a me funzionano:

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

----------

## codiceenigma

Signori questa è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum quindi siate clementi  :Smile: )

Premetto che avevo la versione 3.14 delle suddette che ha funzionato egregiamente (senza accelerazione) e che arrivavano a toccare i 1500 fps con glxgear e 315 fps con fgl_glxgear (necessari x quello che mi serve).

Dopo ver installato xorg,opengl-update, ati-driver e ati-drivers-extra nuovi e ho configurato il tutto seguendo le linee guida di questo topic, inserendo nello xorg.conf 

la sezione Dri, inserendo l'opzione Option "RenderAccel" "True" e eseguendo un bel opengl-update ati.

I miei dubbi sono i seguenti:

Nel file di log ho riscontrato:

* La versione di Xorg che parte è corretta

* La versione dei Driver è corretta

* Il dri dice che è correttamente caricato (vedi sotto)

* L'Accelerazione e il Direct Rendering Caricato (Vedi sotto)

* Opzione RenderAccel sconosciuta (Vedi Sotto) 

```
(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

Il mio problema è che sia glxgears che fgl_glxgears mi danno gli stessi valori

dei driver vecchi anche se mi sembra che l'intefaccia grafica vada egregiamente (leggermente + veloce)

Avete qualche Consiglio?

Anticipatamente grazie x l'attenzione

CodiceEnigma

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@codiceenigma: benvenuto! Che valore ti danno? Con che scheda (modello)?

----------

## mbutomax

Aggiungo una cosetta.... strana strana.

Dovevo installare pcmcia-cs, ma con il kernel 2.6.10 mi dava problemi. allora mi sono ricompilato un 2.6.11, ho fatto emerge del pacchetto (poi piu' avanti vedro' se funziona...) e siccome si era perso il driver fglrx... ho ricompilato pure i driver ATI (gli 8.8.25-rc3 che tra l'altro hanno un blocco con il nuovo opengl-update....).

Nella compilazione mi ha dato un errore (che non ho copiato ... sorry), dicendo "DRM not builded"

Difatti nella directory /lib/modules/2.6.11-rc2/video non ci stava niente....... ed invece avrebbe dovuto esserci fglrx.ko .........

Insomma l'e' proprio un bagno di sangue!!!!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lestaat

i driver fanno un po schifino in effetti, una cosa di buono però ce l'hanno...almeno con la mia sapphire 9600 a 256Mb

FUNZIONANO

a membro di segugio per carita ma almeno funzionano....prima non mi andava nemmeno il rendering software....

ora anche se lenti e con un mare di bug (anche grafici: ho dei buchi in alcuni 3D che sono grossi più del mio monitor) mi funziona la scheda, sia software che hardware.....

non mi pare vero.

Scusate lo slancio di felicità nel mare di problemi di sti driver ma davvero ancora non ci credo 

 :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *mbutomax wrote:*   

> Nella compilazione mi ha dato un errore (che non ho copiato ... sorry), dicendo "DRM not builded"

 

A me succedeva con gli mm-sources, poi passando ai vanilla si è sistemato. Probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non gli piace nei 2.6.11.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> i driver fanno un po schifino in effetti, una cosa di buono però ce l'hanno...almeno con la mia sapphire 9600 a 256Mb
> 
> FUNZIONANO
> 
> 

 

un po? O_o

non mi hanno dato nemmeno lo 0,111111111% di boost prestazionale in piu'

ne tantomeno stabilizzato il sistema.....

ah e per la cronaca dopo averli installati quando giocavo ad Enemy Territory

su qualsiasi server venivo marcato come  [CHEATER linux] da punkbuster/etpro..

quindi immediatamente trashati e amen,

l'unica cosa che mi fa rodere (vedi precedenti post) e' quella di aver

confidato e partecchio in ati quando prometteva fantomatiche features...

oltre al fatto che quella Radeon 9550 Sapphire sotto windows va come

un proiettile...

----------

## emix

Io invece sono abbastanza contento di questi driver. Ho una radeon 8500 e prima utilizzavo i driver open a causa dell'incompatibilità degli ATI con xorg 6.8. Con questi driver sono passato da 1500FPS di prima a 2100FPS. Mi sembra un buon risultato.

Certo è che ancora c'è un sacco di lavoro da fare... vedendo soprattutto la qualità dei driver nVidia.

----------

## codiceenigma

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @codiceenigma: benvenuto! Che valore ti danno? Con che scheda (modello)?

 

Grazie per il benvenuto Fedeliallalinea  :Smile: 

dunque ecco i miei valori:

La mia scheda Video è: Ati Radeon 9000 128mb

```
(~)-> fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9000 DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

```

```
(~)-> glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9000 DDR Generic

```

```

(~)-> glxgears

8224 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1644.800 FPS

8238 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1647.600 FPS

8226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1645.200 FPS

8180 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1636.000 FPS

8228 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1645.600 FPS

```

```

(~)-> fgl_glxgears

1372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.400 FPS

1367 frames in 5.0 seconds = 273.400 FPS

1479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.800 FPS

1469 frames in 5.0 seconds = 293.800 FPS

1508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.600 FPS

```

Questi valori sono identici a prima che aggiornassi xorg, ati driver, opengl-update, ati driver extra.

Se serve posto anche lo xorg.conf (in questo momento lo evito per non intasare il forum)

Di nuovo Grazie

Codice Enigma

----------

## mbutomax

E pensare che io sono stato un mese a decidere quale portatile prendere... e lo volevo ASSOLUTAMENTE con una ATI sopra invece di una Nvidia...

----------

## zilog80

qualcuno ha provato il tutto su una radeon 9200 mobility??  io ho configurato il tutto ma ogni volta che lancio qualcosa di 3d mi si resetta X...  :Sad:  poi nn capisco..

ho lanciato glfxconfig (se chiama cosi??) e ho creato il mio file di configurazione.. non ho capito xche ma lo nomina XFREEqualcosa.. io usando Xorg ho bisongno di xorg.conf e quindi lo modifico il file di configurazione precedente con il nome xorg.conf vado a lanciare X e non parte ..

vado su /var/log a vedere il log di X e mi dice che non ho nessuna core keyboard.... 

ma... se non rinomino il file in xorg.conf e tengo quello originale X va.. ma ad ogni applicazione 3d crascia X..  :Sad: 

non ci capisco na mazza

----------

## BikE

Ragazzi io ho una Radeon 9200 e i miei valori sono nettamente inferiori rispetto ai vostri, nonostante il direct rendering sia attivato.... questi sono i valori..

```

3758 frames in 5.0 seconds = 751.600 FPS

3937 frames in 5.0 seconds = 787.400 FPS

3940 frames in 5.0 seconds = 788.000 FPS

3936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 787.200 FPS

3929 frames in 5.0 seconds = 785.800 FPS

3945 frames in 5.0 seconds = 789.000 FPS

```

Come e' possibile??? Mi pare strana una cosa del genere...

----------

## Bengio

@BiKe

Non sei l'unico ... anche io ho una 9200 e avrei preferito avere qualcos'altro in comune con te  :Crying or Very sad: 

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## mbutomax

@Zilog80

Il file che ti viene creato non lo prendere in todo.

Prendi solo la sezione della scheda video e buttala dentro il tuo xorg.conf.

La tastiera da' errore perche' XFree utilizza un driver diverso.

Disabilitata il "composite" nel file xorg.conf

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

Allora, io seguendo un po le cose che sono state dette qua sono riuscito a installare i nuovi driver ati su xorg 6.8 e la mia scheda ATI Radeon 9700 pro sembra funzionare abb bene se non fosse per alcune cose che non riesco a capire: leggendo il log di xorg continua a mettermi alcuni errori che riporto di seguito: 

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned '
```

'

La configurazione è stata effettuata tramite fglrxconfig.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Riporto qui di seguito infine i risultati che ha avuto la scheda:

```
Gentoo root # fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9500 Pro Generic  (anche se non capisco come mai dato che ho una 9700 pro)

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

Gentoo root #
```

```
Gentoo root # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

.......................................... ecc ecc 
```

```
Gentoo root # glxgears

13978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2795.600 FPS

14239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2847.800 FPS

14249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2849.800 FPS

14264 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2852.800 FPS

14246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2849.200 FPS

14256 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2851.200 FPS

14250 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2850.000 FPS

Broken pipe

Gentoo root #             

(senza averlo ridotto ad icona)
```

detto questo volevo inoltre aggiungere che non capisco anche come mai il comando fgl_glxgears non mi vada e cosa che + di tutte non capisco è il xkè di alcuni screen saver opengl non mi vadano.

ringrazio anticipatamente XD

----------

## mbutomax

Strano che ti dica che hai una 9500...

Anche io ho una 9700 (chip nel portatile):

```
$ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9700 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

```

Per quanto riguarda gli errori, non lo sono...non tutti per lo meno.

Solo la secodna riga mi lascia perplesso... dato che ti da un BusID che potrebbe (dato che il pc e' tuo e non deve per forza dare lo stesso ID che la scheda ha sul mio). Ma poco dopo, lo scan... ti dice 

```

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
```

Comunque.. cerca anche questa di riga:

```
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8
```

e vedi se l'ID e' lo stesso a quello che ti da' errore.

E cerca pure questo:

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50) found

```

Giusto per avere dei riscontri... prova a fare un bel:

```
 grep "PCI:"  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

E comque a me, dove a te scrive "Open result is 4 (OK)" a me da 6 come valore numerico.

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

```
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700 Pro] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xd7000000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xe7fe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xd6800000/16

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"
```

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44) found
```

Ti ho copiato le cose che mi hai chiesto. cmq io sono passato a linux meno di una settimana fa e anche se sapevo che gentoo non era facilissima da usare, ho scelto questa come prima distro xkè mi ispirava, quindi trattami proprio come newbie  :Smile: 

ad ogni modo allora tutti quegli errori li cosa sono? dici che è possibile che sia dovuto al fatto che nel kernel come chipset supportati ci siano caricati molti moduli? xkè alll'inizio essendo insicuro li ho attivati quasi tutti. quando ne bastava solo uno.

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

non mi risponde nessuno? T_T

----------

## mbutomax

A me l'unica cosa che risulta strana e' che ti rileva due BusID...

E che (nel log del post precedente) viene dato un errore da Xorg.

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, l'unica controindicazione e' che se hai caricato i driver come built-in ti stanno in memoria senza fare niente. ma non dovrebbero creare conflitti.

E' ovviamente inutile avere compilati dei driver Nvidia se hai una Ati (ad esempio)

Comunque non mi sembri cosi' digiuno di Linux... Sei mendace  :Wink: 

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

no credimi, non so nulla di linux  :Smile: , cmq allora lasciamo stare gli errori di xorg, secondo te come mai il comando gl_glxgears non mi va e come mail gli screensaver opengl non mi vanno? non riesco a capire ^^''

----------

## oRDeX

ragà qualcuno sa dirmi niente riguardo al supporto della ATI Radeon IGP 340M?

E' montata sul mio laptop IBM solo che a quanto sembra nei driver non è incluso supporto per tale chip..

----------

## mbutomax

@The_Angel_Of_Darkness

Guarda, il miglior modo per fare troubleshooting su questa cosa e' seguire un link (che non ho sotto mano), ma sta nella signature di un tizio che come nick ha Wedge_, qui sui forum di gentoo.

Se cerchi in Multimedia lo trovi subito. Ha un sito dove ci sta scritto vita morte e miracoli delle ATI.

E ci devo dare una occhiata pure io dato che non mi funziona l'outpus S-Video.

Perche' mi sa che devi ricompilare il Kernel senza un po' di cosucce. Io da quando l'ho fatto mi hanno funzionato tutti i programmini fgl_XXXXX

----------

## [hammerfall]

@The_angel

ciao, guarda da quel che scrivi l'accelerazione video 3d e' attiva, sul fatto che ti veda una 9500 anziche' una 9700 non so cosa dirte.

Per gli fgl_glxgears hai provato a verificare che siano realmente installati? non vorrei dire una cavolata ma a memoria mi sembra di ricordare che da qualche versione dei dirver in poi siano stati spostati nel pacchetto

```
*  media-video/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.8.25

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 10,761 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

```

assieme a un po' di utility lollose, tipo quelle per settare da pannellino grafico le uscite tv ed altro (pannellino windowsXp style).

Infine, per il fatto che "alcuni" screensaver non ti vadano posso dirti: 

se anche uno solo degli screensaver opengl va allora devono andare tutti. puo' essere che tu abbia compilato gli screensaver senza la flag opengl?

Per esempio se faccio 

```
Valhalla scripts # emerge -pv xscreensaver

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.16  -debug +gnome +gtk +gtk2 -icc +jpeg -kde -kerberos -krb4 +nls -offensive +opengl +pam -xinerama 4,112 kB
```

 come vedi c'e' la flag "+opengl" che fa si' che vengano utilizzate le estensioni opengl.

Nel caso tu leggessi "-opengl" dovresti modificare il file 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

cerca la riga 

```
USE="un_po_di_use_flag"
```

 e aggiungi all'interno 

```
USE="un_po_di_use_flag +opengl"
```

----------

## mbutomax

```
assieme a un po' di utility lollose, tipo quelle per settare da pannellino grafico le uscite tv ed altro (pannellino windowsXp style). 
```

Si ma magari funzionasse.... ieri sera ci ho smadonnato mezzora!!!!

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

[hammerfall] per quanto riguarda le flag use, l'opzione opengl l'avevo gia inserita nel make.conf (come del resto tutte le flag che mi servono) durante l'installazione di gentoo. Ad ogni modo forse mi sono spiegato male, non è che qualche screen saver opengl mi va e qualche altro non mi va, non mi vanno nessuno. ( a parte che mi sto riferendo agli screen saver che sono già all'interno di kde).

Cmq per quanto riguarda i driver ati-drivers-extra, ne ero già a conoscienza, ma non li emergo per il semplice motivo che quest'ultimi hanno come dipendenza ancora xorg vecchio e i vecchi driver ati, quando sulla mia macchina ho i nuovi driver  :Smile: 

più che altro la cosa che mi interessa non è tanto x gli scrren saver opengl, ma capire questi errori di xorg  :Smile: 

```
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

Last edited by The_Angel_Of_Darkness on Wed Feb 02, 2005 3:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi solo postare gli errori di quel file con

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
```

quindi riedita il tuo post e mettici solo quello che ritorna quel comando

----------

## luca82

Sono vicino a prendere la mia Radeon 9000 e buttarla nel cesso...

Uso xorg-6.8, ma non riesco afarlo andare con i nuovi driver ATI.

Quando eseguo startx, X sembra partire, ma quando sembra aver finito di caricare lo schermo inizia a lampeggiare...   :Mad: 

Ho seguito gli howto del caso (ho compilato il kernel in modo opportuno... ho provato a mettere agpgart e via-agp sia interni al kernel che moduli... ho messo l'optione UseInternalAGPGART a "no", ecc...), ma la cosa strana è che non mi restituisce nessun errore nel log.

Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio?

Grazie

----------

## unarana

Si, usa i driver free   :Very Happy: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## luca82

Ok, io sto usando i driver free dalla prima release di xorg, ma siccome sti cavolo di driver proprietari dovevano tra le altre cose funzionare con Xorg... diciamo che mi piacerebbe almeno provarli.

----------

## V0r[T3X]

Questi drivers funzionano decentemente sulla mia Mobility 9700, fintanto che non switcho a console e poi cerco di tornare alla sessione grafica.

Risultato: scermo corrotto... ripristinabile solo un Ctrl+Alt+Backspace

Avete una soluzione a questo problema?

Con i driver "radeon" di Xorg non accade... infatti ora sono tornato ad usarli e per il 3D mi vedo costretto a malincuore ad usare Win.

D'altra parte glxgears con i driver binari mi da 1500 fps...  :Sad: 

Qualcuno conosce una soluzione per rimediare alla corruzione dello schermo switchando a console (Ctrl+Alt+Fx)?

----------

## RockSteady

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Sono vicino a prendere la mia Radeon 9000 e buttarla nel cesso...
> 
> Uso xorg-6.8, ma non riesco afarlo andare con i nuovi driver ATI.
> 
> Quando eseguo startx, X sembra partire, ma quando sembra aver finito di caricare lo schermo inizia a lampeggiare...  
> ...

 

ho anche io una radeon 9000 e funziona alla perfezione cos'e che nn t va???

io ho solo seguito le guide che trovi online ricompilato il kernel e configurato xorg nulla d +

----------

## luca82

 *RockSteady wrote:*   

> ho anche io una radeon 9000 e funziona alla perfezione cos'e che nn t va???
> 
> io ho solo seguito le guide che trovi online ricompilato il kernel e configurato xorg nulla d +

 

Anche io ho seguito le guide per ricompilare il kernel... solo che non funziona niente!! Avvio X, e sembra che venga caricato... poi quando in teoria dovrebbe apparire la schermata del desktop... inizia a lampeggiare il monitor come se non ci fosse segnale...

Potresti postare il tuo xorg.conf così provo con il tuo?

Grazie

----------

## RockSteady

io te lò posto ma nn penso sia una bella idea magari nn abbiamo hw compatibile

```
# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

# Note by ATI: the below copyright notice is there for servicing possibly

# pending third party rights on the file format and the instance of this file.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions" "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant" ""

#    Option "XkbOptions" ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate" "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"           "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"         "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"           "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"           "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"           "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"           "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"   "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode"  "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"    "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"   "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 68.7

    VertRefresh 60 - 100

    Option "DPMS"

# === mode lines based on GTF ===

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480@100" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600@100" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768@100" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@60" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@85" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1152x864@100" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@75" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x960@100" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024@100" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# SPEA GDM-1950 (60Hz,64kHz,110MHz,-,-): 1280x1024 @ V-freq: 60.00 Hz, H-freq: 63.73 KHz

# Modeline "GDM-1950"  109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062 -hsync -vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 133.142 1600 1704 1872 2144 1000 1001 1004 1035 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 169.128 1600 1704 1880 2160 1000 1001 1004 1044 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 194.202 1600 1712 1888 2176 1000 1001 1004 1050 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1000 @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1600x1000" 232.133 1600 1720 1896 2192 1000 1001 1004 1059 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 174.416 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1025 1028 1069 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

# Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 60Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 193.156 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1203 1242 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 75Hz

# Modeline "1920x1200" 246.590 1920 2064 2272 2624 1200 1201 1203 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

# Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

# 1400x1050 @ 60Hz M9 Laptop mode

# ModeLine "1400x1050" 122.000 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 25Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@25" 124.620 1920 1928 1980 2048 2400 2401 2403 2434 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x2400 @ 30Hz for IBM T221, VS VP2290 and compatible display devices

# Modeline "1920x2400@30" 149.250 1920 1928 1982 2044 2400 2402 2404 2434 +hsync +vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4c66

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

----------

## luca82

Il mio xorg.conf è praticamente identico al tuo... solo che a me non funziona   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...

Ormai credo che rinuncerò... Aspetterò le GPU Open Source per buttare ufficialmente la mia Ati Radeon 9000 Pro nel cesso!!

Saluti e grazie lo stesso

----------

## Lestaat

Mi unisco al post così non ne faccio un altro sullo stesso argomento

Ho questyo problema per installare i nuovi driver

```

emerge --pretend ati-drivers

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (from pkg x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1_pre4 [2.0_pre4-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3

```

come posso aggirare il blocco?

----------

## luca82

Edit gutter: cerchiamo di quotare con umanità

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> come posso aggirare il blocco?

 

Prova con

```
emerge -C ati-drivers

emerge opengl-update ati-drivers
```

----------

## V0r[T3X]

 *V0r[T3X] wrote:*   

> Questi drivers funzionano decentemente sulla mia Mobility 9700, fintanto che non switcho a console e poi cerco di tornare alla sessione grafica.
> 
> Risultato: scermo corrotto... ripristinabile solo un Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
> 
> Avete una soluzione a questo problema?
> ...

 

Ho scoperto che il problema era dovuto al fatto che i driver binari risultano incompatibili con radeonfb.

Peccato che per il framebuffer non posso usare vesafb... perchè non supporta la risoluzione 1280x800...  :Sad: 

----------

## BikE

Stamattina ho avuto occasione di provare una radeon 8500 64 mb sul mio pc... vecchiotta direte... non capisco come ho potuto ottenere quasi il doppio dei FPS che con la mia solita 9200 con 128 mb... possibile che la scheda abbia qualche problema o il problema sono i soliti driver???

----------

## V0r[T3X]

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Stamattina ho avuto occasione di provare una radeon 8500 64 mb sul mio pc... vecchiotta direte... non capisco come ho potuto ottenere quasi il doppio dei FPS che con la mia solita 9200 con 128 mb... possibile che la scheda abbia qualche problema o il problema sono i soliti driver???

 

Drivers scritti male...  :Sad: 

----------

## The_Angel_Of_Darkness

io c'è una cosa che non capisco.

quando ho installato xorg-x11 v. 6.8 dando un X -configure andava tutto a meraviglia, poi installando i drivers ati 8.8.25, che mi vanno a meraviglia x gli fps ecc, (anche se dando un fglrxinfo mi rileva una ati 9500 pro generic nonostante io abbia una 9700 ma vabbè) eseguendo nuovamente il comando X -configure mi genere una serie di errori in quanto non riesce a risolvere alcune cose. del tipo:

```
Symbol RenderLineFixedEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderLineFixedEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleFloorY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleCeilY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderEdgeInit from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleFloorY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol RenderSampleCeilY from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a is unresolved!

Symbol noCompositeExtension from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol noCompositeExtension from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!
```

qualcuno sa dirmi come mai? la cosa non mi interesserebbe granchè, dato che X -configure non lo uso ma uso fglrxconfig, mi interessa solamente perchè facendo partire looking glass 3d da sessione mi da anche lui questi errori e non me lo fa partire.

Qualcuno che mi aiuti vi prego T_T

----------

## Wise

salve a tutti

da possesore ati ho installato i nuovi driver e Xorg 6.8 e speravo di vedermi tutte quelle belle traparenze e ombre... ho modificato xorg.conf... e quando facio partire xcompmgr il computer non si impianta ma diventa inutilizabile...

ora sono io che ho sbagliato/devo fare qualcosa o i driver ati non supportano quelle esstensioni?

grazie...

----------

## Sparker

 *Wise wrote:*   

>  i driver ati non supportano quelle esstensioni?
> 
> 

 

Se non ricordo male se va composit non va il DRI e viceversa, quindi composite è inutilizzabile

----------

## Lestaat

 :Sad: 

domani mattina vado a prendermi una nvidia.

ora riesco a far funzionare trasparenze e ombre alla perfezione e magia magia mi funziona anche il render.

ovviamente se 400/500 FPS lo si può chiamare render.

SGRUNT

ho una 9600 con 256Mb e non immaginate nemmeno quanto mi stia rodendo il ....

----------

## Wise

Ok allora non ho capito niente  :Very Happy: 

DRI= possibilità di utilizare l'hardwere per disegnare -> 3D

composit= estensione di Xorg che disegna trsparenze e ombre.

ora non ho capito:

il composit per funzionare decentemente ha bisogno del DRI o 

di un supporto dei driver che attualmente e incompatibile con il DRI?

perchè io al 3D ci posso rinunciare se in cabio ho le ombre e cose del genere

----------

## sourcez

Volevo semplicemente segnalare la mia esperienza con gli ATI-DRIVERS:

Premetto che ho una ATI RADEON 9000 MOBILITY

Dopo aver installato i nuovi drivers il 3D ha funzionato a meraviglia ma gli fps di glxgears erano scesi da 2250 (xfree 4.3 + ati-drivers-3.14) a 1600 (x.org 6.8 +  ati-drivers-8.8.25).

Sorpresa ,ma non più di tanto, ut2004 adesso gira molto meglio rispetto a prima, 32fps in spazi chiusi e 14 fps in spazi aperti (impostazioni di default e ris. 1024x768).Quindi si riconferma il fatto che glxgears è un test non molto indicativo.

Ma 14 fps devo dire che non sono il massimo, quindi ho trovato questo topic che spiega come far utilizzare tutta la memoria RAM video al driver fglrx, in cui mi sembra di aver capito che se abbiamo abilitato il framebuffer, gli ati-drivers soffrono di un bug per l'allocazione della memoria video tramite l'mtrr:

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33736241&highlight=fix+mtrr

Ho modificato il grub.conf in questo modo:

```
kernel (hd0,4)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 acpi=on video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-24@60,vram:64
```

In cui 64 è la memoria RAM della scheda video.

Adesso con ut2004 ottengo 60 fps in spazi chiusi e 32 in spazi aperti

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Altro TIP interessante per i giocatori di unreal-tournment e possesori di un portatile: se la velocità del gioco risulta essere troppo alta, seguite questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=255631&highlight=unreal+fast

In sostanza dovete stoppare speedfreq, o impostarlo sulla policy "performance", altrimenti il gioco non riesce a rilevare correttamnete la velocità della CPU.

----------

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena installato sul mio portatile (mobility radeon 9000) gli ati drivers 8.1.19... ora va MOOLTO meglio.... con glxgears sono sui 8800 fps senza trucchi.

Comunque mi succede una cosa strana...

se cerco di far fuznionare le ombre ed abilito

```

   Option Composite "true"

```

nelle server extension

al riavvio di Xorg (6.8.2) se riprovo glxgears ottengo questo simpatico errorino:

```

Xlib: extension XFREE-DRI MISSING on display 0:0

```

Avete qualche idea? Mai successo?

Grazzie

----------

## codarin

Risolto,

direi che è una pietà!

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

questo mi esce dal log di xorg... QUINDI NO DRI assieme alla composizione...

----------

## Lucacri

Codarin, abbiamo lo stesso portatile ma a me l'accelerazione 3d non funziona! 

Mi posteresti il tuo .config del kernel e il tuo xorg.conf??

Ti preeeeeeeeeeeeeeegoooooooooooOOOOOO!!

----------

## codarin

Ma cerrrrrrto spetta che lo boot-o e te lo giro con un PrivateMessage tanto per non incasinare questo già incasinato post.

Uso kernel 2.6.10-r6, xorg 682, ati drivers emersi oggi!

ciao

FATTO

----------

## grentis

Ma perchè io con un'ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 non riesco a fare nulla?

Ottengo sempre

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual! 
```

e non trovo niente che possa aiutarmi...

Ho installato l'ultima versione degli ati-drivers, ho seguito mille guide...ma niente...

Qualcuno ha suggerimenti?

----------

## sam75

Confermo che con i drivers appena usciti c'e' stato un notevole incremento prestazionale.

con glxgear sono passato da 1400 a 1800 fps.

ciao

----------

## emix

 *sam75 wrote:*   

> Confermo che con i drivers appena usciti c'e' stato un notevole incremento prestazionale.
> 
> con glxgear sono passato da 1400 a 1800 fps.

 

Confermo anch'io, ma a livello si stabilità è sempre una tragedia  :Evil or Very Mad:  Spesso e volentieri (con il 3d) il sistema va in freeze. Sono tornato ai driver open.

----------

## xchris

anche io son passato agli open...

peccato che con app tipo UT2004 i colori sono del tutto sfalsati...

/me prendera' una nvidia scassata prima o poi (scassata = low cost )

che du balls

----------

## Wise

@codarin

 ma le ombre/trasparenze ti funzionano in modo decente?

----------

## Lucacri

Devo ringraziare Codarin perche ora il 3d mi funziona  :Smile: 

Pero non mi vanno le trasparenze...

E poi Codarin, come fai ad attivare il secondo monitor? Cambi l'xorg.conf o usi qualche programma?

----------

## grentis

Parlate di driver open....potete spiegarmi?

Visto che con i driver proprietari non riesco a farci nulla...

come funzionano? 

grazie mille

----------

## emix

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Parlate di driver open....potete spiegarmi?

 

Sono i driver open source inclusi in X.org e nel kernel (per il 3D). Il problema è che il 3D con quei driver funziona solo fino alle radeon 9000/9200 (se non sbaglio)... insomma dalla 9500 in su niente da fare. Io ho una 8500 e funzionano benone.. certo con i driver ATI ho circa 1000FPS in più con glxgears, ma sono troppo instabili per i miei gusti.

----------

## grentis

Quindi per abilitarli devo solo configurare xorg (con xorgconfig) scegliendo ATI? (ovviamente se ce ne sono di + quelli giusti    :Laughing:  )

O c'è altro da fare?

e quindi gli ati-drivers e opengl-update si possono togliere?

----------

## sourcez

Penso che i driver open supportino solo il 2D per la radeon 9700:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

EDIT:

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sono i driver open source inclusi in X.org e nel kernel (per il 3D). Il problema è che il 3D con quei driver funziona solo fino alle radeon 9000/9200

 

Ops mi è sfuggito!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

Fino a ieri funzionavano bene e mo non vanno +

ho fatto un pdate di opengl-update ma non penso centri + di tanto ... Forse ho toccato qlcosa che ora non ricordo  :Neutral: 

```
[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 802 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

```

----------

## emix

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Quindi per abilitarli devo solo configurare xorg (con xorgconfig) scegliendo ATI?
> 
> e quindi gli ati-drivers e opengl-update si possono togliere?

 

Il driver si chiama "radeon", e una volta attivato puoi togliere gli ati-drivers. opengl-update invece lo devi lasciare perché non c'entra coi driver, è un'utility di x.org. Anzi dopo aver configurato X per usare i driver open esegui

```
# opengl-update xorg-x11
```

----------

## grentis

Ho provato ad usare i driver open...ma ottengo

```
glxgears

Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual 
```

Cosa vuol dire? Praticamente ottengo la stessa cosa usando i driver closed.

Ma dove la becco io 'sta estensione GLX? :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ma solo io sono così sfigato? :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie a tutti...

----------

## emix

 *grentis wrote:*   

> Ma dove la becco io 'sta estensione GLX?

 

Dai post precedenti mi pare di aver capito che tu abbia una 9700 Mobile. Ti avevo detto che il 3D con i driver open andava solo fino alla 9200. Quindi se vuoi il 3D devi cercare di fare andare i driver ATI.

----------

## grentis

Si, ma il problema è che ottengo comunque lo stesso errore di 

```
extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
```

che non dipende dai driver ATI o meno (penso  :Embarassed: ) ...

cos'è questa estensione GLX? E' un modulo, bisogna abilitare qualcosa...bisogna emergere qualcosa...

non so...una qualsiasi idea...

----------

## codarin

A riguardo di: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @codarin
> 
> ma le ombre/trasparenze ti funzionano in modo decente?
> ...

 

Direi che le mie ombre/trasparenze funzionano solo se disabilito il DRI, o meglio... quando abilito la 

```

Option "Composite" "enable"

```

il DRI non funziona più, comunque lo scrive il driver ATIclosed sul /var/log/Xorg.0.log e quindi presuppongo che la Composite non possa funzionare con il DRI.

Ho già provato con un'altra opzione "AllowCompositeGLX..." e giù di lì (che viene usato per le nvidia) ma non c'è storia.

A riguardo di: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo ringraziare Codarin perche ora il 3d mi funziona Smile
> 
> Pero non mi vanno le trasparenze...
> ...

 

devo dire che edito a mano l'xorg.conf O MEGLIO lo potrei lasciare anche in dualhead con xinerama ma il puntatore del mouse può farsi un giro anche nel monitor non collegato.

In verità è possibile anche definire due divers SERVERLAYOUT (uno SingleHead e uno DualHead) e far partire uno dei due con un parametro a Startx... ma alla fine.

Una volta usavo questa strada, ora visto che cambio xorg.conf ogni 2 minuti ho deciso che è moooolto più semplice editare a mano quello che ho correntemente attivo..

Con KDE si potrebbe comunque gestire il dualhead in modo decente, ma da poco uso gnome e non ho provato (e non emergerò kde)... su gnome non lo so  ma sto bene così

Ciao raga.

ivan

----------

## sourcez

@grentis 

Molto sinteticamente glx è un estensione del server X:

dovresti avere nell'xorg.conf qualcosa del genere:

```

Section "Module"

  # This loads the DBE extension module.

  Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

  .

  .

  .

  # This loads the GLX module

  Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

  Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

```

Chiarimento: se usi gli ati-drivers per attivare il 3D devi dare un

```
 #opengl-update ati
```

----------

## BikE

Ho appena installato Gentoo su un 64bit.... mi accingo ad installare i drivers ufficiali ATI....

Con modprobe o insmod l'output e':

```

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r14/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

La parte del dmesg relativa ai driver restituisce:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_pfn_range

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

EDIT: pare lo faccia anche con altri moduli....

----------

## BikE

Ok risolto compilandoli a manina.... ora e' sorto un altro problema..... all'avvio di X dmesg restituisce

```

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.10.19 [Feb  9 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 6066 using kernel context 0

```

Quel processo li e' X..... -.-

----------

## Lestaat

Vado un po' a braccio perchè non posso controllare da qui ma mi sa che hai sbagliato a scrivere il numerino nello xorg.conf

sembra tu abbia scritto 6066 invece di 0666 nel Section DRI

Ripeto che vado a braccio ma penso sia quello a guardare l'errore

COME NON DETTO. HO CONTROLLATO DA QUI IN REMOTO E NON C'ENTRA NULLA

----------

## Thoro

Ciao a tutti!!

Avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per installare i driver closed-source rilasciati da ati.

Dopo aver emerso i driver ati (versione 8.10.19) l'installazione sembra andare a buon 

fine, quindi eseguo fglrxconfig. 

Qui arrivano i problemi, dopo aver risposto alle varie domande, quando deve scrivere il

file xorg.conf, il programma mi dice che non e' riuscito a trovare una scheda grafica 

supportata.

Questo e' l'output:

```

==============================================================================

Finish

==============================================================================

I am going to write the xorg.conf file now. Make sure you don't accidently

overwrite a previously configured one.

Shall I write it to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' (y/n)? y

Probing PCI bus for a supported graphics device...

unable to find any of the subsequent graphics boards:

         - ATI Radeon 8500 / 9100

         - ATI FireGL 8700 / 8800

         - ATI FireGL E1

         - ATI FireGL T2

         - ATI Radeon 9000

         - ATI Radeon 9200

         - ATI Radeon 9500

         - ATI Radeon 9600

         - ATI Radeon 9700

         - ATI Radeon 9800

         - ATI FireGL Z1 / X1 / X2

         - ATI Mobility M9

         - ATI Mobility FireGL 9000

         - ATI Mobility M9PLUS

When starting X11 then auto-detection will take place.

If you want forced binding to a specific PCI bus slot at a later time

then you have to edit the fglrx-BusID entry in your xorg.conf file.

Press [Enter] to continue, press 'q'&[Enter] or [Ctrl]+'c' to abort.

```

La mia scheda video e' una Asus con chipset Radeon 9550, ma leggendo nel sito di

Ati c'e' scritto chiaramente che la 9550 e' supportata dagli ultimi driver.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?!?!

----------

## gutter

@Thoro: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo continua qui.

----------

## soundspeed

Quando eseguo:

```
opengl-update ati
```

viene visualizzato il seguente messaggio:

```
 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface...

ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a' to `/usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.a': No such file or directory                 [ ok ] 
```

e quando faccio fglrxinfo visualizzo il seguente messaggio:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

```

Vi prego, aiutatemi!

----------

## BikE

 *soundspeed wrote:*   

> Quando eseguo:
> 
> ```
> opengl-update ati
> ```
> ...

 

Evidentemente manca il file `/usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions/libglx.a' ... sicuro di aver installato correttamente i driver??

PS Non aprite ogni volta un nuovo post... accodate a quelli gia' esistenti sull'argomento  :Wink: Last edited by BikE on Fri Feb 25, 2005 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soundspeed

Hai ragione ma...non so se hai già visto il numero delle pagine di quel post!

Non credo di averli installati in modo errato, ho fatto semplicemente un

```
emerge ati-drivers
```

(ora sono in portage e non sono neanche mascherati)

e l'installazione sembra essere andata a buon fine!

----------

## BikE

Nell'installazione mette il suddetto file nella directory?? Se non lo trova credo che qualcosa vada storto anche se magari l'installazione prosegue... controlla i file che ci sono nella directory /usr/lib/opengl/ati

----------

## gutter

@soundspeed: ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

Non aprite un nuovo thread se ve ne sono altri perfettamente in tema.

----------

## soundspeed

 *Quote:*   

> Nell'installazione mette il suddetto file nella directory?? Se non lo trova credo che qualcosa vada storto anche se magari l'installazione prosegue... controlla i file che ci sono nella directory /usr/lib/opengl/ati

 

in /usr/lib/opengl/ati/extensions c'è il file libglx.a  :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

Prova a creare il link manualmente.

----------

## soundspeed

Bisognava solo creare la cartella /usr/lib/modules/extensions

Spero che adesso vada bene!

----------

## soundspeed

Niente da fare, anche se passa correttamente ad ati, quando lancio fglrxinfo mi restituisce il seguente messaggio

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)
```

----------

## BikE

 *soundspeed wrote:*   

> Niente da fare, anche se passa correttamente ad ati, quando lancio fglrxinfo mi restituisce il seguente messaggio
> 
> ```
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> 
> ...

 

lsmod cosa dice?

----------

## soundspeed

Ecco il mio lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

yenta_socket           21888  0 
```

----------

## BikE

Non hai nessun driver caricato.... hai bisogno di agpgart, il supporto agp per la tua motherboard e fglrx ( driver ATI )....

Hai modificato /etc/X11/xorg.conf per far si che carichi fglrx??

----------

## soundspeed

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai modificato /etc/X11/xorg.conf per far si che carichi fglrx??

 

Fai riferimento a questo???

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ati 9000"

    Driver "fglrx"

    VideoRam    32768

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "Radeon RV250 If [Radeon 9000]"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "backingstore" "Enable"

    Option "no_accel" "no"

    Option "no_dri" "no"

EndSectio

```

Comunque all'avvio mi segnala di star caricando fglrx!

Per quanto riguarda l'agp...

L'ho app caricato in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Il tempo di riavviare...

----------

## soundspeed

Ho controllato attentamente i moduli che carica all'avvio.

Mi carica per ben due volte sia agpgart che fglrx quindi posso toglierli da /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6!

E' possibile che lsmod non li veda perché non sono caricati come moduli?

----------

## soundspeed

Vi prego, aiutatemi!

Ecco i passaggi che ho fatto:

1. ho aggiornato xorg

2. ho emerso ati-drivers

3. ho modificato,seguendo le indicazioni di http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html , il mio xorg.conf nel seguente modo:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

     SubSection  "extmod"

              Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

     EndSubSection

     Load       "fbdevhw"

     Load       "record"

     Load       "xtrap"                 

     Load       "type1"

     Load       "freetype"

     Load       "glx"

     Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "tft"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter" 

        VendorName                          "ATI" 

        BoardName                           "ATI Mobility Radeon 9000" 

        Driver                              "fglrx" 

        Option                              "NoDDC" 

        #       VideoRam        65536 

        Option          "AGPMode"               "4" 

        Option          "AGPFastWrite"          "True" 

        Option          "EnablePageFlip"        "True" 

        Option "no_accel"                   "no" 

        Option "no_dri"                     "no" 

        Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

        Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO" 

        Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off" 

        Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

        Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

        Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

        Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"  

        Option "VideoOverlay"               "on" 

        Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"  

        Option "CenterMode"                 "off" 

        Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off" 

        Option "Stereo"                     "off" 

        Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1" 

        Option "FSAAScale"                  "1" 

        Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no" 

        Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

        Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000" 

        Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000" 

        Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2" 

        Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on" 

        Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no" 

        Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no" 

        Screen 0 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "tft"

    DefaultDepth 24

     Subsection "Display"

           Depth       24

           Modes       "1200x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

           ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

4. ho eseguito

```
opengl-update ati
```

Eseguendo fglrxinfo, però risulta ancora:

```
isplay: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

```

Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------

## mouser

Prova a dare questo comando

```

# glxinfo | grep irect

```

Se ti restituisce che il DirectRendering e' Yes sei a cavallo; guardi l'output di glxgears e dovrebbe essere buono (almeno credo non ho ancora messo gli ultimi ati-driver)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## BikE

 *soundspeed wrote:*   

> Ho controllato attentamente i moduli che carica all'avvio.
> 
> Mi carica per ben due volte sia agpgart che fglrx quindi posso toglierli da /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6!
> 
> E' possibile che lsmod non li veda perché non sono caricati come moduli?

 

Direi di no... si chiama lsmod ( list modules ) apposta  :Smile: 

Sicuro che li utilizzi?? ( lo vedi sempre da lsmod )

----------

## V0r[T3X]

8800 fps con una 9000???

Io con una Mobility 9700 e una 9800 Pro me li sogno quelli FPS...  :Sad: 

----------

## soundspeed

 *Quote:*   

> Sicuro che li utilizzi?? 

 

No, infatti, ho controllato bene e non li carica! Mi dà un errore nel caricamento all'avvio. Sinceramente non so da cosa può dipendere.

Avete qualche suggerimento?

----------

## BikE

 *soundspeed wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Sicuro che li utilizzi??  
> 
> No, infatti, ho controllato bene e non li carica! Mi dà un errore nel caricamento all'avvio. Sinceramente non so da cosa può dipendere.
> 
> Avete qualche suggerimento?

 

Sei certo di averli compilati nel kernel come modulo??

modprobe agpgart cosa restituisce??

----------

## soundspeed

modprobe agpgart non restituisce nulla.

Il modulo agpgart è caricato correttamente!

L'unico problema, ora, è caricare il modulo fglrx

Ah, ho visto nel file di log:

```
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
```

Da quanto ho capito, ci dovrebbe essere caricato nel kernel qualcosa che va in conflitto con fglrx

----------

## soundspeed

Inoltre, se lancio modprobe fgrlx

ottengo:

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *soundspeed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
> 
> ...

 

prova ad utilizzare un kernel > 2.6.9 allora,

cmq sei sicuro di averli compilati per il kernel correntemente in uso?

hai controllato che il link simbolico /usr/src/linux punti al kernel che 

intendi utilizzare?

----------

## soundspeed

diitando ls -l /usr/src/linux

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31 Nov 19 16:33 /usr/src/linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1/
```

Quindi linux punta correttamente a linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r1.

Devo fare qualche altro controllo? Non saprei.

 *Quote:*   

> cmq sei sicuro di averli compilati per il kernel correntemente in uso? 

 

Non so come si possa compilarli per un altro kernel.

Scusate la mia ignoranza ma purtroppo sono ancora alle prime armi!

Siate pazienti, vi prego! :Embarassed: 

----------

## soundspeed

 *Quote:*   

> 8800 fps con una 9000???
> 
> Io con una Mobility 9700 e una 9800 Pro me li sogno quelli FPS... Sad

 

Per il momento, a malapena riesco a vedere alcuni screensaver  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cagnaluia

causa disco danneggiato.. 

ho reinstallato la gentoo....

ricompilato ad hoc il kernel..

emerso xorg-x11 e ati-drivers

fatto partire fglrxconfig per creare il file xorg.conf

un bel opengl-update xorg-x11...

e COL BECCCO che è tornato a funzionare il rendering !!!!!!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## earcar

Per far funzionare il direct rendering devi fare un

```
opengl-update ati
```

----------

## cagnaluia

 *earcar wrote:*   

> Per far funzionare il direct rendering devi fare un
> 
> ```
> opengl-update ati
> ```
> ...

 

esattamente.. dimenticato.... sobsob..

facevo opengl-update xorg-x11....

----------

## neryo

ciao,

come risultati secondo voi sono buoni o dovrei pretendere di piu'? Si puo' migliorare qualcosa?

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

```
bash-2.05b$ fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
```

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears 

6741 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1348.200 FPS

7094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1418.800 FPS

7094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1418.800 FPS

7094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1418.800 FPS

7095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1419.000 FPS

7094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1418.800 FPS

7094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1418.800 FPS

7087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1417.400 FPS

```

Per il momento sembrano andare benino....

Grazie..

ciao!

----------

## dr.lnx

salve a tutti, ho installato da poco l'ultima versione di gentoo con kde 3.3 e kernel 2.6.10

l'altro giorno ho provato ad installare un paio di giochetti (torcs e tuxracer) però entrambi vanno a scatti e si vedono male, ho una ati radeon 9200

credo che mi manca di abilitare un supporto 3d o qualcosa del genere

sapete indicarmi la strada?

----------

## BlueInGreen

non ho una ati, ma credo che nel forum se ne sia ampiamente parlato... fai un piccola ricerca...

comunque da quanto ne so devi usare o i driver open oppure scaricare, probabilmente dal sito ati, gli ultimi driver per linux ...

c'è un thread molto recente che parla di questo...

----------

## neon

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-453116.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1971034.html

Tanto per dirne due...

----------

## gutter

@dr.lnx": ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo. Continua qui.

P.S.: facciamola una piccola ricerca prima di postare.

----------

## dr.lnx

ragazzi, mi sorge un dubbio io ho xorg e kde 3.3, però non ho il file xorg.conf, ho solo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.example, ora se provo a fare un file di configurzione non si avvia più kdm ho provato anche con xorgconfig

l'errore  che mi dava quando avevo provato a creare il file di configurazione con il programma era che non riusciva ad utilizzare lo screen

cosa posso fare per creare una buona configurazione

----------

## Atomikramp

giusto per curiosità...

qualcuno sa come mai coi driver 8.8.25 il DRI funziona, mentre con gli 8.10.nonricordo il DRI non ne vuole sapere di attivarsi?

ho voluto provare a fare l'upgrade per vedere se riuscivo a far andare le ombre e le trasparenze in xorg, ma ho dovuto tornare indietro alla versione precedente...

purtroppo con quella attuale che ho ( che per il 3d funziona ) nel momento in cui abilito il composite nel file xorg.conf il dri si disattiva rendendo queste funzionalità inutilizzabili

lo so che è una known issue... ma sapete se esiste un workaround?

----------

## rakim

Ho emerso per curiosità (errore:twisted: ) gli ati-drivers masked ma ho avuto dei problemi.

Così ho pensato di unmergerli e riemergere gli 8.8.25.

Ora però il compilatore salta i file già compilati.

C'è qualche modo per fare un unmerge completo degli ati-drivers, oppure un modo per riemergerli COMPLETAMENTE?

Ps. vi prego, risp e soprattutto siate pazienti! E' da 3 gg che sto installando la mia gentoo (per la prima volta)

----------

## Atomikramp

mi pare strano

io l'ho fatto....

e ho rimesso quelli vecchi e tutto è andato liscio.....

devi unmergere i driver che hai installati

```

emerge --unmerge ati-drivers

```

installare gli ati-drivers stabili ( sempre con emerge )

```

emerge ati-drivers

```

e poi fare un 

```

fglrxconfig

```

a questo punto rilanci un

```

opengl-update ati

```

e tutto dovrebbe andare

----------

## rakim

Avevo emerso i driver con un kernel e li stavo utilizzando con l'altro! Ecco qual'era il problema!  :Shocked: 

Ora però ne ho un'altro:

E, se faccio un cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

leggo:

```
(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
```

EDIT: ecco i miei moduli:

```
Module      Size ... 

fglrx       241724 

8139too     22784 

snd_atiixp  18144 

ati_agp     7820 

agpgart     30384
```

----------

## rakim

Vi prego, aiutatemiii!Sono disperato, è da una settimana che provo ad installare, da solo e per la prima volta, gentoo!!!

Tutto va a gonfia vele se non fosse per la mia scheda grafica (ati mobility radeon 9000)!

Ho provato in tutti i modi, seguito tutti gli how-to, ma nulla da fare!

Ecco il risultato di cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[code](EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work[/code]
```

Non ve l'ho postato tutto perché credevo che fosse troppo lungo, comunque se avrete bisogno dell'intero file, non esiterò ad inviarvelo!

...i miei moduli...

```
Module      Size ...

fglrx       241724

8139too     22784

snd_atiixp  18144

ati_agp     7820

agpgart     30384
```

...e parte del mio xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes" 

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

EndSection

```

Grazie in anticipo!!!

----------

## BikE

Tra i tuoi moduli hai agp_gart ma dovresti mettere quello per la tua mobo ( o no? )... agpgart e' utilizzato??

Inoltre e' chiaro il messaggio in /var/log/Xorg.log.0... ricordo di aver avuto anche io in passato un problema del genere e risolvevo compilando a mano i driver..

----------

## rakim

[quote="BikE]Tra i tuoi moduli hai agp_gart ma dovresti mettere quello per la tua mobo ( o no? )... agpgart e' utilizzato??[/quote]

```
pcspkr                  4300  0

fglrx                 241724  0

snd_atiixp             18144  2

intel_agp              21148  0

ati_agp                 7820  1

agpgart                30384  3 fglrx,intel_agp,ati_agp

8139too                22784  0
```

Mi sono addentrato nel mondo linux da una settimana quindi non è che sappia molto ma...credo che agpgart sia utilizzato sia da fglrx che da ati_agp e intel_agp (questi ultimi, li ho caricati entrambi perché avevo dubbi su quale utilizzare  :Embarassed:  , può creare problemi???)!

----------

## BikE

No se li utilizza puo' creare solo vantaggi... mi sembra pero' che se lo carica il problema non sia sul modulo... hai provato a dare opengl update ati??

----------

## rakim

 *BikE wrote:*   

> hai provato a dare opengl update ati??

 

Sì e sembra andare a buon fine!

```
opengl-update ati

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
```

Ma quando lancio fglrxinfo ottengo:

```
display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)
```

----------

## rakim

Non vorrei oppare ma sono veramente disperato!Non ce la faccio più!

Comunque ho notato che durante l'installazione degli ati-drivers viene visualizzato il seguente messaggio:

```
Applying 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch ...
```

 :Shocked: 

Io ho il 2.6.11-r2!!!

Non sarà proprio per questo che mi viene visualizzato questo messaggio di errore??? :Sad: 

```
(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
```

----------

## dappiu

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Non vorrei oppare ma sono veramente disperato!Non ce la faccio più!
> 
> Comunque ho notato che durante l'installazione degli ati-drivers viene visualizzato il seguente messaggio:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per il kernel 2.6.11 non va bene la stessa patch del 2.6.10

Devi usare prima questa patch

1) http://www.hot.ee/amurde/p1.patch

e poi questa

2) http://www.hot.ee/amurde/p2.patch

Cambiano di continuo la sintassi dei DRM del kernel.

----------

## dappiu

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *BikE wrote:*   hai provato a dare opengl update ati?? 
> 
> Sì e sembra andare a buon fine!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Non è che stai tenendo abilitate le estensioni composite di xorg?

In questo caso, dato che i driver non supportano le composite, il direct rendering viene disabilitato.

----------

## rakim

[quote="dappiu"]Non è che stai tenendo abilitate le estensioni composite di xorg?[quote]

Sinceramente non so a cosa ti riferisca...  :Embarassed: 

Di quale opzione all'interno di xorg.conf si tratta???

Scusa la mia ignoranza ma...sono alle prime armi!

----------

## dappiu

se non sai di averle abilitate allora forse NON sono abilitate.

Cmq apri il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf e cerca queste righe:

Section "Extensions"

  Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

EndSection

se le trovi commentale per disabilitare le estensioni composite di xorg.

Per commentare una linea basta aggiungere un # davanti ad ogni riga di cui si vuole "annullare l'effetto"

----------

## BikE

Rakin controlla allora che il link simbolico

```

/usr/src/linux

```

punti al kernel da te in uso..

----------

## rakim

Sinceramente lo stavo postando già prima, immaginavo che mi avreste fatto questa domanda comunque:

```
/usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r2
```

EDIT: inoltre, durante l'installazione mi dice che il link punta a linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r2!

----------

## BikE

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Sinceramente lo stavo postando già prima, immaginavo che mi avreste fatto questa domanda comunque:
> 
> ```
> /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r2
> ```
> ...

 

Alloraprova a compilare e installare i driver prima con portage e poi a manina

----------

## rakim

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  Section "Extensions" 
> 
> Option "Composite" "Enable" 
> 
> EndSection 

 

Non ce l'ho! Quindi dovrebbe andare bene!

 *BikE wrote:*   

> a manina

 

Sono veramente alle prime armi... :Embarassed: 

dove posso trovare qualcosa a riguardo???

EDIT:dovrei fare qualcosa di simile???

Scompattare il programma in /urs/src

Spostarsi in tale directory 

Leggere i file README e/o INSTALL 

Dare un "./compile" 

Poi "make" 

E ancora "make install" 

EDIT:

Per quanto riguarga

```

(EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work 
```

e

```
Applying 8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch ...
```

qualcuno che ha il mio stesso kernel con gli ati drivers??? Sicuri che siano compatibili??

----------

## rakim

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ce l'ho! Quindi dovrebbe andare bene!
> 
> EDIT:dovrei fare qualcosa di simile???
> ...

 

Scusate la stupidità del messaggio di prima!!!

Avevo dimenticato che si trattasse di pacchetti binari!  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

Ho installato manualmente gli ati-drivers ed ora fglerxinfo mi restituisce(correttamente):

```
display: :0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string:ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL render string: MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)
```

ma quando lancio glxgears mi si freeza la schermata e il pc non risp ad alcun comando!

Help!!!

----------

## rakim

Ah, se può interessare, ecco il mio glxinfo:

 glxinfo 

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, 

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP Series DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4893 (X4.3.0-8.10.19)

OpenGL extensions:

 GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None
```

>Sinceramente non ci capisco nulla ma spero che possa servire a qualcuno e che questo qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere il problema del freeze del sistema

----------

## emix

 *rakim wrote:*   

> ... spero che possa servire a qualcuno e che questo qualcuno mi aiuti a risolvere il problema del freeze del sistema

 

Capitava pure a me... ho dovuto togliere i driver ATI e rimettere quelli open perchè 9 volte su 10 che partiva il 3D si freezava tutto. Ho paura che non ci siano grandi soluzioni in quanto dovuto alla discutibile qualità dei driver ATI.

----------

## rakim

 *emix wrote:*   

> ho dovuto togliere i driver ATI e rimettere quelli open

 

Dopo tanti giorni di tentativi, sapere di dover ritornare a quelli open non mi rende molto felice!!!

Ma perché???  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comuqnue ho letto dei driver open di [url]m300.sourceforge.net[/url]

Qualcuno che sa darmi qualche informazione a riguardo?

Vale la pena provare?

Fatemi sapere!

----------

## emix

 *rakim wrote:*   

> [url]m300.sourceforge.net[/url]

 

Non ho trovato nulla a riguardo... nemmeno il sito  :Confused: 

----------

## BikE

Ricordo che si freezava anche a me... quando avevo ancora un x86 mi pare che risolsi installando 2 versioni degli ati drivers una con portage e una a mano... purtroppo non mi saprei piu' dirti quali erano con esattezza

----------

## rakim

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *rakim wrote:*   [url]m300.sourceforge.net[/url] 
> 
> Non ho trovato nulla a riguardo... nemmeno il sito 

 

scusami  :Embarassed:   , il sito è:

[url] http://r300.sourceforge.net/cvs.php [/url]

EDIT:

 *BikE wrote:*   

>  mi pare che risolsi installando 2 versioni degli ati drivers una con portage e una a mano 

 

non ho capito bene cosa intendi con 2 versioni degli ati drivers!

Forse devo installare i drivers prima con portage e poi, sempre gli stessi a mano???

----------

## G-DannY

Curiosità: io con Athlon-XP-M 2400+ a 2415mhz (210x11,5) e Radeon 9800pro (8.10.19) a 460/380 a glxgears faccio 5000 fps...

Voi? Magari con configurazioni simili...

----------

## rakim

Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a scaricare ed installare i driver ATI sperimentali da http://r300.sourceforge.net ???

Purtroppo non sono una cima in inglese e mi risulta difficile capire come fare! Ho provato a leggere il readme ma non ci ho capito una mazza!

HELP! Io venerdì torno a casa per una decina di giorni [lì ho a disposizione solo una 56k(non ci crederete ma nel mio paese nn c'è ancora l'adsl  :Crying or Very sad:  )]e...sinceramente vorrei far fungere l'accelerazione 3d della mia ati9100!!!

----------

## Lestaat

 *G-DannY wrote:*   

> Curiosità: io con Athlon-XP-M 2400+ a 2415mhz (210x11,5) e Radeon 9800pro (8.10.19) a 460/380 a glxgears faccio 5000 fps...
> 
> Voi? Magari con configurazioni simili...

 

5000m fps mi sembrano un po tanti per una ATI

attento che per vedere realmente la finestra di glxgear deve essere in primo piano!

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a scaricare ed installare i driver ATI sperimentali 
> 
> 

 

ehm....ehm....magari qualcuno tanto gentile da fare un ebuild?

esagero gutter?  :Smile: [/quote]

----------

## emix

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 5000m fps mi sembrano un po tanti per una ATI

 

Be' io con la 8500 arrivo a 2500FPS, quindi 5000 mi sembrano ragionevoli per una 9800pro.

----------

## Lestaat

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   5000m fps mi sembrano un po tanti per una ATI 
> 
> Be' io con la 8500 arrivo a 2500FPS, quindi 5000 mi sembrano ragionevoli per una 9800pro.

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

ma sono l'unico tonto a cui funziona a cavolo?

io ho un XP 2400 con 768Mb ram 400Mhz e una radeon 9700 pro con 256Mb e vado quando va bene a 1200fps

----------

## Sparker

credevo fosse ormai chiaro a tutti:

i risultati di glxgears NON POSSONO ASSOLUTAMENTE ESSERE UTILIZZATI COME TERMINE DI PARAGONE

Per esempio, tempo fa una release degli ati-driver ha dimezzato i punteggi di glxgears, ma UT2004 andava meglio!

Per testare come si comportano i driver provate ET o meglio ancora UT2004 (anche il demo)

----------

## Lestaat

ET?

----------

## rakim

 *rakim wrote:*   

> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a scaricare ed installare i driver ATI sperimentali da http://r300.sourceforge.net ???
> 
> Purtroppo non sono una cima in inglese e mi risulta difficile capire come fare! Ho provato a leggere il readme ma non ci ho capito una mazza!
> 
> HELP! Io venerdì torno a casa per una decina di giorni [lì ho a disposizione solo una 56k(non ci crederete ma nel mio paese nn c'è ancora l'adsl  )]e...sinceramente vorrei far fungere l'accelerazione 3d della mia ati9100!!!

 

Sinceramente credo che, se volete (a vostro rischio), possiamo cooperare per riuscire a scaricare correttamente i driver open dal cvs!

Io voglio provarci anche se non sono ancora stabili!

Qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?

----------

## earcar

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> ET?

 

Enemy-Territory  :Wink: 

----------

## rakim

HELP!!!

Ho installato gli ati-drivers.

Xorg sembra caricare normalmente tutto ed il file fi log non dà alcun errore

Il problema è che quando lancio fglrxgears mi si crasha X!

Vi prego, aiutatemi, domani parto e vorrei avere il pc ok!

Grazie!

----------

## dappiu

 *rakim wrote:*   

> HELP!!!
> 
> Ho installato gli ati-drivers.
> 
> Xorg sembra caricare normalmente tutto ed il file fi log non dà alcun errore
> ...

 

mi sembra un po' poco per capire qual'è il tuo problema

----------

## rakim

Ecco il file di log di xorg:

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux rakim 2.6.11-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Fri Mar 18 19:01:21 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 13 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri Mar 18 23:23:20 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80012814, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1002,5833 card 1025,0052 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1002,5838 card 1025,5838 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 1002,4347 card 1025,0052 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:13:1: chip 1002,4348 card 1025,0052 rev 01 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:13:2: chip 1002,4345 card 1025,0052 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 1002,4353 card 1025,0052 rev 18 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:1: chip 1002,4349 card 1025,0052 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:3: chip 1002,434c card 1025,0052 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:4: chip 1002,4342 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:14:5: chip 1002,4341 card 1025,0052 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:14:6: chip 1002,434d card 1025,0052 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 1002,5835 card 1025,0052 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 104c,ac55 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 104c,ac55 card 4800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 185f,1220 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,0052 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd81fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:20:3), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:20:4), (0,2,4), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd82fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:4:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5835) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xd8100000/16, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xdc000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xdbffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xd8000fff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/synaptics_drv.o

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200* (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8225dc8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000800"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "on"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)" (Chipset = 0x5835)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1025, PciSubDevice = 0x0052)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xd8100000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: Samsung LTN154X1 WXGA   

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=1432 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) fglrx(0): Total 1 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1288 1328 1408  800 800 803 816

(==) fglrx(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.10.19

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000800

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000af0

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd8202000 - 0xd82020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd8200000 - 0xd8201fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd8004800 - 0xd80048ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd8004400 - 0xd80044ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd8004000 - 0xd80043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd8003000 - 0xd8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd8002000 - 0xd8002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd8001000 - 0xd8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xd8100000 - 0xd810ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008070 - 0x0000807f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00008060 - 0x0000806f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe05e9000 (size=0x03a17000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

...

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdca7e000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdca7e000 to 0xb7d3b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.10.19

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Feb  9 2005

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r2

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd8100000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00021b bridge: 0x1002/0x5833

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00031a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f000312)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xe0d01000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x1c000000 FBMappedSize: 0x005e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0000000, size: 0x5e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0400000, size: 0x1e9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0500000, size: 0xe9000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe0580000, size: 0x69000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe05c0000, size: 0x29000

(II) fglrx(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0xe05e0000, size: 0x9000

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05e8000,0x1000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05e0000,0x9000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe05c0000,0x29000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0580000,0x69000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0500000,0xe9000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0400000,0x1e9000)

(**) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x5e9000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1210)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,800) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 800)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 402

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
```

EDIT: Scusate se è un po' troppo lungo ma avevo paura di tagliare parti che magari sarebbero potute servire!

----------

## rakim

Up...

Scusate  :Embarassed:  se lo faccio ora ma spero di riuscire ad avere una risp al più presto! Fra 2h parto!

----------

## abaddon83

problemino con i driver ati....

dunque li ho emersi, li ho caricati senza errori di sorta ma continuano a darmi problemi -_-, fglrxinfo mi da questo errore:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

```

e non riesco a venirne fuori, i moduli agpgart, intel_quelcheè e il modulo ati li carico all'avvio nel modo giusto, il modulo ati viene riconosciuto nel modo giusto:

dmesg:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005] on minor 0

```

in xorg.conf ho messo (lo spezzetto e metto solo le cose utili almeno non esce un post di 2km):

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

[...]

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option      "DPMS"

    Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

```

un grep dei log di xorg

```
(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xb0501000 (size=0x03aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xb0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x04000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xb0000000,0x4000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - a               ssumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disable
```

vi prego datemi una mano che sto per dar fuori di matto...

----------

## abaddon83

occacchio... mentre postavo mi son riletto bene i log e cosa noto? i dri vengono disattivati se si usano le estensioni per le trasparenze in kde o_O

ma scusate se disattivo l'accellerazione hw come cacchio faccio a vedere le ombre  etrasparenze in modo decente?

 :Sad: 

----------

## rakim

HELP!!!

Ho installato gli ati-drivers.

Xorg sembra caricare normalmente tutto ed il file fi log non dà alcun errore

Il problema è che quando lancio fglrxgears mi si crasha X!

 *rakim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> X Window System Version 6.8.0
> 
> ...

 !

----------

## Castoro

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> occacchio... mentre postavo mi son riletto bene i log e cosa noto? i dri vengono disattivati se si usano le estensioni per le trasparenze in kde o_O
> 
> ma scusate se disattivo l'accellerazione hw come cacchio faccio a vedere le ombre  etrasparenze in modo decente?
> 
> 

 

Infatti, per ora, con i driver proprietari Ati, non si può  :Smile: 

----------

## AnonimoVeneziano

A me mi si inchiodano facendo andare DOOM3 con messaggi assurdi nel DMESG

Ma quando la ATI farà dei drivers decenti?

Per adesso sulla mia 8500 userò ancora ATI Opensource+DRI

Ciao

----------

## hangy

Ciao a tutti ho un problema, ve lo illustro:

Ho emerso in ordine xorg - ati-drivers - kde

Configurato il tutto con fglrxconfig

lanciato il comando opengl-update ati

Xorg si avvia correttamente ma quando controllo con fglrxconfig vedo:

display: 0.0 screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

lanciando un cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE vedo:

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

il mio sistema è un portatile Acer Ferrari 3000 con Athlon Xp e ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 con 128 MB di memoria

cosa posso fare?

----------

## BikE

Immagino tu stia utilizzando l'agpgart interno... utilizza quello del kernel...

----------

## hangy

cioè? scusa la mia ignoranza...

cosa dovrei fare??

----------

## Castoro

 *hangy wrote:*   

> cioè? scusa la mia ignoranza...
> 
> cosa dovrei fare??

 

```

nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Cerca l'opzione "UseInternalAGPGART" e assicurati che sia su "no"

```

modprobe agpgart

```

----------

## hangy

ho disabilitato l'opzione del file xorg.conf

fatto il modprobe restartato X ma non è cambiato nulla

facendo il cat del file di log trovo sempre:

[agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"

cannot init AGP

ho provato a scaricare dal sito ati gli rpm dei driver ma provano a installarli mi dice che mi mancano un casino di dipendenze...

che devo fareeeeeeeeeee???

potrò mai giocare a doom o UT?

EDIT:

Ho trovato una guida alla configurazione della scheda ATI dove vengolo elencati i possobili errori:

 Esempio 27: Esempio di errore

      (EE)fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

      (EE)fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

Possibile causa: - non c'è il supporto per l'AGP compilato nel kernel - AGPGart è stato compilato come modulo ma non è stato caricato

Soluzioni: - Compila il kernel aggiungendo il supporto per agpgart e per il chipset della tua motherboard - Se hai compilato il supporto per l'AGP (agpgart, chipset M/B) come modulo fai si che venga caricato prima che il sistema carichi fglrx - Uso del supporto AGP interno fornito dal driver fglrx Imposta nel file XF86Config

Esempio 28: Soluzione

           "UseInternalAGPGart" "yes" 

L'errore è leggermente diverso dal mio qui il file di log dice error "xf86_ENODEV" nel mio dice error "xf86_ENOMEM"

che sarà???

----------

## f0llia

C'e percaso qualcuno che può postare un xorg.conf con una radeon 9000 mobility funzionante ? :° 

Grazie

----------

## Ic3M4n

quello che hanno postato nell'altro thread va bene. devi solo riadattare il refresh del monitor se hai un fisso. e nel caso le risoluzioni. per il resto va bene. le ati sono tutte uguali... stesso driver... le differenze se le beccano da sole con il riconoscimento automatico.

----------

## f0llia

Quale altro 3d ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-176674.html

noin l'hai continuato tu?

il link è a questo thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278784-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-atidrivers-start-25.html. scorri fino a metà pagina

----------

## f0llia

Ecco che ho fatto:

emerso ati drivers e drivers-extra, opengl-update ati e fglrxconfig...

startx e questo è quello che mi dice:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux nemesis 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Fri Jul 8 22:26:01 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul  9 16:00:45 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r4/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!

```

l'x server parte ma dell'accelerazione non sembra esserci traccia

:°

----------

## f0llia

dovrei aver risolto tornando al kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r11...

restano dei dubbi però..

da un fglrxinfo:

```

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1003 (X4.3.0-8.14.13)

```

Come mai mi riconosce una "FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic" e no la Radeon 9000 Mobility ? ho sbagliato qualcosa ? 

I risultati di un glxgears:

```

6656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1331.200 FPS

6868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1373.200 FPS

6869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1373.200 FPS

6869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1373.200 FPS

6869 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1373.200 FPS

```

Come dite che sono ? Decenti ?

----------

## BikE

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Come mai mi riconosce una "FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic" e no la Radeon 9000 Mobility ? ho sbagliato qualcosa ? 
> 
> I risultati di un glxgears:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Normale anche se ti riconosce un'altra scheda non fa niente.... anche a me lo fa...

I risultati vanno bene io ottengo piu' o meno gli stessi...

----------

## luca82

Una domanda... quando è previsto il prossimo rilascio dei driver ATI per linux? Ho visto che hanno da poco rilasciato gli ultimi per winzozz...

Esiste per caso una roadmap/timeline delle release? Vorrei saperlo in quanto è da quando ho abbandonato X11 che sono dovuto passare ai driver open perchè i driver ATI non vanno e ormai sto pensando di prendermi un nvidia...

Io spero che risolvano quei bug IMHO incredibili in modo che i prossimi driver almeno funzionino!!! :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Una domanda... quando è previsto il prossimo rilascio dei driver ATI per linux? Ho visto che hanno da poco rilasciato gli ultimi per winzozz...
> 
> Esiste per caso una roadmap/timeline delle release? Vorrei saperlo in quanto è da quando ho abbandonato X11 che sono dovuto passare ai driver open perchè i driver ATI non vanno e ormai sto pensando di prendermi un nvidia...
> 
> Io spero che risolvano quei bug IMHO incredibili in modo che i prossimi driver almeno funzionino!!!    

 

ti do un consiglio...se puoi (io ho un portatile  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) passaci subito ad nvidia  :Smile: 

----------

## Sparker

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Una domanda... quando è previsto il prossimo rilascio dei driver ATI per linux? Ho visto che hanno da poco rilasciato gli ultimi per winzozz...
> 
> Esiste per caso una roadmap/timeline delle release? Vorrei saperlo in quanto è da quando ho abbandonato X11 che sono dovuto passare ai driver open perchè i driver ATI non vanno e ormai sto pensando di prendermi un nvidia...
> 
> Io spero che risolvano quei bug IMHO incredibili in modo che i prossimi driver almeno funzionino!!!    

 

Tra un mese

----------

## cagnaluia

Segnalo la disponibilità di una nuova versione dei driver per Linux, la 8.19.10.

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300

Hola!

----------

## Ic3M4n

un  piccolo appunto: anche se ci sono i subforum, non credo che ci sia la necessità di aprire un nuovo thread per ogni versione dei drivers, anche perchè altrimenti hai presente che casino tra un paio d'anni?

volessi continuare con il discorso in un altro thread, io personalmente avrei utilizzato uno di questi...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278784-highlight-ati+nuovi.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321043-highlight-ati+nuovi.html

----------

## gutter

[MOD]Fatto il merge del thread di cagnaluia con questo[/MOD]

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

Grazie a Ic3M4n per la segnalazione.

----------

## cagnaluia

 *gutter wrote:*   

> [MOD]Fatto il merge del thread di cagnaluia con questo[/MOD]
> 
> Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.
> 
> Grazie a Ic3M4n per la segnalazione.

 

pardòn signori   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Apetrini

Ed eccoli i nuovi driver Ati 8.22.5, purtroppo però non supportano ancora le estensioni Composite....che tristezza...

----------

## Ic3M4n

lo posto anche qui, magari può interessare a qualcuno. http://www.petitiononline.com/atipet/petition.html

è una richiesta per un maggior supporto alle schede o per un rilascio dei srgenti dei drivers

----------

## Apetrini

Ora sto ricompilando i nuovi driver, vediamo un po' come vanno...

----------

## ^Stefano^

```
Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  x11-apps/ati-drivers-extra

      Latest version available: 8.22.5

      Latest version installed: 8.22.5

      Size of downloaded files: 191,917 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers extra application

      License:     ATI GPL-2 QPL-1.0

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.22.5

      Latest version installed: 8.22.5

      Size of downloaded files: 191,886 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:     ATI

ste@jslab ~ $ 

```

vanno benissimo....l'unica cosa che manca, a meno che io non l'abbia letta, negli howto, è che se non decommenti 3 righe di xorg.conf inerenti ai permessi di esecuzione delle opengl; da user non puoi sfruttare il direct rendering.

----------

## Cadoro

glx va na bomba con con wm opengl, cioè con queste xgl ma a me starebbero bene anche le semplici trasparenze di kde 3.5 su "banale" X  ma purtroppo sulla mia ati sono costretto per avere  le trasparenze kde  ad usare driver radeon e quindi mesa per opengl   perchè altrimenti dovrei disabilitare le composite se usassi le fglrx e quindi non potrei usare le trasparenze,........... ma perchè!????

Ad oggi non è stato ancora risolto??!!!????

```
 x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.26.18-r1 
```

con logico supporto per opengl!!!

----------

